# In California ONLY, Uber caps UberX cut at 25%. Multiplier surge is back! No rate cut! I must be seeing things!



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)

*When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *


**A 28% Service Fee will apply to all UberXL, Comfort, SUV, and Lux trips. The Service Fee on UberPool trips is based on factors such as whether you match with additional passengers and how much time on route is shared between passengers.
**The Service Fee may be reduced by promotions earned, either alone or in combination, but the Service Fee will never be less than 1% of the trip fare.*

Other changes coming too, like going back to multiplier surge instead of Charlotte surge. Sounds good at first glance, but it makes me wonder what else is coming. Could a price cut be in the wings? If they're going to go back to multiplier surge and a cap at 25%/28%, I have to believe that they realize that they can't lower rates because it will hurt them as much as drivers! Maybe a rate increase is on the way??? I know, it's wishful thinking, but you never know!

Interesting tidbit. Nowhere in the announcement did they mention Select. Another sign that it's about to be killed off???? &#129300;
Is anyone gets a Select ride, let us know how it's affected, please?????


This news is in the app messages and in an email sent directly from Uber!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Soooo we're getting a raise ? Even though the rates are not changing.


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

uber emailed it to california drivers


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

U phoria said:


> Where did you hear this?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

No one in California can make Uber go negative anymore, apparently, as the fine print says their “service fee” will never be less than 1%.

Although they can still lose a lot of money on any particular ride.


----------



## TobiasBruckner (Mar 3, 2016)

RDWRER said:


> No one in California can make Uber go negative anymore, apparently, as the fine print says their "service fee" will never be less than 1%.
> 
> Although they can still lose a lot of money on any particular ride.


We might still see them negative cus of their rider promos, but you're right.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Wow

Uber blinked first


----------



## The Great Winer (Oct 4, 2019)

Korean Ant said:


> View attachment 398732


NO MENTION OF SELECT!!!


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Uber forgot it exists, kinda like the passengers did



The Great Winer said:


> NO MENTION OF SELECT!!!


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Look like riders will now be charged for the ride instead of a fixed rate anymore and losing some benefits.


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

The Great Winer said:


> NO MENTION OF SELECT!!!


Or black


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

RIP longhaulers



sadboy said:


> Look like riders will now be charged for the ride instead of a fixed rate anymore and losing some benefits.
> 
> View attachment 398744
> 
> ...


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

now we will get more of riders saying "drive faster! im getting charged by the minute here mr uber driver!"

on a positive note, this whole thing should be great for the california uber driver


----------



## TobiasBruckner (Mar 3, 2016)

OCJarvis said:


> RIP longhaulers


Yep. Upfront pricing was a 2017 benefit for drivers that wasn't part of their bullshit "Year of The Driver" publicity game.


----------



## mrsiruber (Jan 7, 2020)

The email says that time and distance rates have not changed. Combine this with drivers on Uber X being guaranteed 75%. Wouldn’t that create a problem for up front pricing for riders? If a driver takes a trip to LAX that involves less miles than Uber estimated with up front price, driver still gets time and distance, so will Uber give money back to the rider, since Uber service fee is capped at 25%? How long would they be willing to give money back to rider? If they were smart they would get rid of time and miles and just give drivers 75% of what rider pays. This would end long hauling and allow drivers to take most efficient route.


----------



## VinnyTheDriver (Sep 24, 2017)

U phoria said:


> Where did you hear this?


Mine showed up in the app lol. I guess AB5 didn't move the pendulum


----------



## ea30 (Sep 22, 2017)

mrsiruber said:


> The email says that time and distance rates have not changed. Combine this with drivers on Uber X being guaranteed 75%. Wouldn't that create a problem for up front pricing for riders? If a driver takes a trip to LAX that involves less miles than Uber estimated with up front price, driver still gets time and distance, so will Uber give money back to the rider, since Uber service fee is capped at 25%?


There won't be upfront pricing. Your route will determine their price. Fun fun fun.


----------



## mrsiruber (Jan 7, 2020)

ea30 said:


> There won't be upfront pricing. Your route will determine their price. Fun fun fun.


So when I order an Uber, I'll see a range for fare estimate?


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

mrsiruber said:


> So when I order an Uber, I'll see a range for fare estimate?


yes


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

after putting some thought into this, my first thoughts of it being a pay increase is wrong. yes on surge rides and minimum fair (if they keep minimum fair) is higher but on most other rides our pay stays the same. if anything it's a price decrease for passengers unless they change the mile or time multiplier for the driver.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Short trips are not desirable anymore.



nerdynerd said:


> after putting some thought into this, my first thoughts of it being a pay increase is wrong. yes on surge rides and minimum fair (if they keep minimum fair) is higher but on most other rides our pay stays the same. if anything it's a price decrease for passengers unless they change the mile or time multiplier for the driver.


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

OCJarvis said:


> Short trips are not desirable anymore.


no, you're assuming there is no minimum price. but they dont mention minimum fairs. if the minimum is still going to be a hair over 6 bucks, the minimum driver rates will have to be 4.50+. it's definitely better than the 2.62


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm talking about a trip going a mile or two down the road. $10 flat pays more than 2.0



nerdynerd said:


> no, you're assuming there is no minimum price. but they dont mention minimum fairs. if the minimum is still going to be a hair over 6 bucks, the minimum driver rates will have to be 4.50+. it's definitely better than the 2.62


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

nerdynerd said:


> no, you're assuming there is no minimum price. but they dont mention minimum fairs. if the minimum is still going to be a hair over 6 bucks, the minimum driver rates will have to be 4.50+. it's definitely better than the 2.62


They will always have a base fare....
Short rides were king with the flat surge, that's no longer the case. You want decent trips of 15 miles (ideally 20+ miles) and up on a surge ride ride. With all the information being provide, it will be easy to get them unless they time you out for not accepting a ride.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

This got moved. Was this change National??


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

It got moved because I suggested it as a featured thread. :smiles:
No, it's not National, only in California!

I suggest everyone read the FAQ section on the bottom of the Uber blog. There are a lot of interesting tidbits. 

Bottom line? Everything they're changing is to make Uber actually look like a service to match drivers to riders, in response to AB-5. Every change matches one philosophy - It's a tech platform that takes a limited percentage of the overall fare. Extra benefits are all in the form of Uber taking a smaller percentage. It's all to justify the "We're a tech platform, not a transportation company" philosophy. 

Personally, I like what I see, so far. But I've made that mistake before. I want to see how it actually works out after a month! Let's see how much overall earnings go up!!! I'm still optimistic though. Hopefully, general earnings go up and we will start seeing more surges in OC!

BTW, is OC posting multiplier surge yet or is it still on fixed amounts?


----------



## nerdynerd (Nov 23, 2019)

OCJarvis said:


> I'm talking about a trip going a mile or two down the road. $10 flat pays more than 2.0


oh you didnt clarify. you actually meant short trips with a sticky surge. of course they are worse. but long trips with surge will be much better again.

my response was about short trips with no surge. im just hoping the keep the same base price for pax.. which translates to an increase in driver pay. if they keep base pay for short trips.. it just means the passenger base price will drop..


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nerdynerd said:


> now we will get more of riders saying "drive faster! im getting charged by the minute here mr uber driver!"
> 
> on a positive note, this whole thing should be great for the california uber driver


They can still limit the hours you can drive. Or not send you requests.
Remember you serve at the will of Dara


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I agree. The other shoe is going to drop, Uber gives nothing away for free



25rides7daysaweek said:


> They can still limit the hours you can drive. Or not send you requests.
> Remember you serve at the will of Dara


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I like how those *****s at Uber are only doing this for CA. For the rest of the country they continue to screw us, even reducing the flat rate surges.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Companies like Uber need to regress back to their old ways. I wish they would roll out these sweet features countrywide. After 4 years and knowing my area I could be making a killing with these new features. If anything, 25% is still a bit too much. They should make it 20%. If they want to get paid more, they should charge the pax more instead of letting the driver take the hit.


----------



## nilakirkman (Dec 5, 2019)

I just opened my driver app and multiplier surge is already live, the little 1.2x warmed my heart. Also very curious to know if our minimum will go up based on the 25% cap. When I choose a minimum distance trip in my uber rider app right now it shows the price being like $8.60 still, meaning we should get $6.45, I guess it just depends on if that bullshit $2 "booking fee" still exists. I will update as soon as I complete a trip.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> BTW, is OC posting multiplier surge yet or is it still on fixed amounts?


yes 1.8 in Santa Ana


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

OCJarvis said:


> I agree. The other shoe is going to drop, Uber gives nothing away for free


Perhaps. But when you are up to your ass in global-litigation and California-legislation, it's hard to remember your original intention was to dominate the transportation on demand industry.


----------



## mrsiruber (Jan 7, 2020)

nilakirkman said:


> I just opened my driver app and multiplier surge is already live, the little 1.2x warmed my heart. Also very curious to know if our minimum will go up based on the 25% cap. When I choose a minimum distance trip in my uber rider app right now it shows the price being like $8.60 still, meaning we should get $6.45, I guess it just depends on if that bullshit $2 "booking fee" still exists. I will update as soon as I complete a trip.


awful for premium drivers who were using x, xl and select ride bonuses to tip themselves... Smh.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TO EVERYONE WHO SAID THAT REGULATION WOULD MAKE THINGS WORSE: looks like you were wrong.


----------



## mrsiruber (Jan 7, 2020)

Mista T said:


> TO EVERYONE WHO SAID THAT REGULATION WOULD MAKE THINGS WORSE: looks like you were wrong.


So why isn't Lyft showing us destinations and fare estimates yet?


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

nilakirkman said:


> I just opened my driver app and multiplier surge is already live, the little 1.2x warmed my heart. Also very curious to know if our minimum will go up based on the 25% cap. When I choose a minimum distance trip in my uber rider app right now it shows the price being like $8.60 still, meaning we should get $6.45, I guess it just depends on if that bullshit $2 "booking fee" still exists. I will update as soon as I complete a trip.


Very good question. I did see, buried in their FAQ on the blog page:

*What happened to the Booking Fee, and why isn't it on my trip receipt?*
Until January 2020 in California, the Booking Fee was a flat fee charged to the rider on your behalf that Uber collected from you. As of January 2020, Uber charges a separate fee (called the Marketplace Fee) to riders directly, to connect parties within the marketplace. This fee is separate from the trip fare or any other rider payment to the driver, and does not impact the amount you take home on each trip.
This is another step in their philosophy to look/behave like a tech company and not a transportation company. They're charging both parties now. The rider pays the "Marketplace Fee" and the driver pays a percentage. This is more in line with a "matchmaker" app. (Just observation/opinion, not an endorsement or opposition.)


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Back to the good ol’ days. Good for you!?
Wonder if old time drivers will be on the 20%?
This needs to go nationwide, why is Ca only? One nation united? My a$$!!!
FUber needs to take this further!!!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Too many good things from Uber.
Something is fishy!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and nothing from Lyft change wise? One wonders what the heck they are thinking. Glad I don't drive for them.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

It's called: This is how it operates with independent contractors. If they want to call us IC's then they have to start treating us like IC's and not employees.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

SHalester said:


> and nothing from Lyft change wise? One wonders what the heck they are thinking. Glad I don't drive for them.


I have to believe that this blindsided Lyft. Look for changes from them (as their knees jerk) in the next couple weeks. Maybe a month.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Wonder if sticky surge going away then since multiplier back. Think over time sticky worked out better than multiplier. Made extra $20 last night from sticky surges alone (Surge left or I left that area and still got the extra $$). Multiplier certainly better for events though.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


I've been saying that Uber needs to generate good will and that rolling back a rate cut or two might do it (since I heard of AB5). Unless you get a lot of volume on the shorter trips in my market it feels like you're working for free


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mrsiruber said:


> So why isn't Lyft showing us destinations and fare estimates yet?





Chocoholic said:


> I have to believe that this blindsided Lyft. Look for changes from them (as their knees jerk) in the next couple weeks. Maybe a month.


Might take a week or two before they copycat big brother. Need to change the code before making any announcements, lol.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

nilakirkman said:


> When I choose a minimum distance trip in my uber rider app right now it shows the price being like $8.60 still, meaning we should get $6.45, I guess it just depends on if that bullshit $2 "booking fee" still exists. I will update as soon as I complete a trip.


 minus booking fee $2.80= $5.80 and minus 25% in total we'll get $4.35 it's almost 50%


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> I have to believe that this blindsided Lyft. Look for changes from them (as their knees jerk) in the next couple weeks. Maybe a month.


Then they're stupid or blind.

Or both.


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


I was about to start a conversation lol yes it's back again love it .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> Too many good things from Uber.
> Something is fishy!


AB5 terrifies them.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Then they're stupid or blind.
> 
> Or both.


I'm sure Lyft was expecting something soon, but I don't think they had any idea that Uber was going to do something this drastic on the day that Uber finished rolling out the full ride data on offer cards in the app. I'm sure this was all a well kept secret even within Uber and Lyft had no advance warning. No, I don't think they're stupid or blind in this case.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> I'm sure Lyft was expecting something soon, but I don't think they had any idea that Uber was going to do something this drastic on the day that Uber finished rolling out the full ride data on offer cards in the app. I'm sure this was all a well kept secret even within Uber and Lyft had no advance warning. No, I don't think they're stupid or blind in this case.


What did they think AB5 was going to do their business? Are they really that blind when us drivers could see it?


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Then they're stupid or blind.
> 
> Or both.


Cocky, arrogant...


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

goneubering said:


> What did they think AB5 was going to do their business? Are they really that blind when us drivers could see it?


It's one thing when drivers see something and complain about it, and easily ignored or laughed off as "nah, that'll never happen."

It's an entirely different universe when your chief competition *does *it unexpectedly and without warning!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I like how those @@@@@s at Uber are only doing this for CA. For the rest of the country they continue to screw us, even reducing the flat rate surges.


Yeah I guess. :smiles: But whatever you do, don't mention this to @Fat Man.

It may cause him to lose his E. Coli....... :roflmao:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> It's one thing when drivers see something and complain about it, and easily ignored or laughed off as "nah, that'll never happen."
> 
> It's an entirely different universe when your chief competition *does *it unexpectedly and without warning!


Maybe they're just lazy and expected Uber to take the fight to Cali.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> Yeah I guess. :smiles: But whatever you do, don't mention this to @Fat Man.
> 
> It may cause him to lose his E. Coli....... :roflmao:


Start pushing for AB5 type legislation in other liberal states. Not even going to bother in Texas, probably the least employee rights of all the states


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

so basically they reverted back to the previous multiplier concept however I'm not sure how Pool trips are going to work 

can someone post an earnings screenie from a Pool trip that had a couple additional riders added on ?


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> so basically they reverted back to the previous multiplier concept however I'm not sure how Pool trips are going to work
> 
> can someone post an earnings screenie from a Pool trip that had a couple additional riders added on ?


Just started a thread on that too.....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/might-be-time-to-reassess-pool-changes-there-today-too.371752/


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

So... are we chasing the surge again? Remember before the dollar amount, we would go to a surge zone and not get any surge fares... is that how live will be again? 😢


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Companies like Uber need to regress back to their old ways. I wish they would roll out these sweet features countrywide. After 4 years and knowing my area I could be making a killing with these new features. If anything, 25% is still a bit too much. They should make it 20%. If they want to get paid more, they should charge the pax more instead of letting the driver take the hit.


I agree. Uber's cut should be 20% max.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Companies like Uber need to regress back to their old ways. I wish they would roll out these sweet features countrywide. After 4 years and knowing my area I could be making a killing with these new features. If anything, 25% is still a bit too much. They should make it 20%. If they want to get paid more, they should charge the pax more instead of letting the driver take the hit.


I agree. Let the drivers who signed up for 20% be returned to 20% and the ones that signed up after 25%.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Should everyone be moving to Cali now??

just sayin'


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Soooo we're getting a raise ? Even though the rates are not changing.


What about the "booking fee" which is so high that in many markets, Uber's cut in short rides is more than 50%?


----------



## Mustafuoco (May 11, 2017)

Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz said:


> So... are we chasing the surge again? Remember before the dollar amount, we would go to a surge zone and not get any surge fares... is that how live will be again? &#128546;


That's right lol


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

mrsiruber said:


> The email says that time and distance rates have not changed. Combine this with drivers on Uber X being guaranteed 75%. Wouldn't that create a problem for up front pricing for riders? If a driver takes a trip to LAX that involves less miles than Uber estimated with up front price, driver still gets time and distance, so will Uber give money back to the rider, since Uber service fee is capped at 25%? How long would they be willing to give money back to rider? If they were smart they would get rid of time and miles and just give drivers 75% of what rider pays. This would end long hauling and allow drivers to take most efficient route.


It just means things are going back to before there was upfront pricing, riders getting charged based on actual time and distance, with a fare estimate given. Just turning back the clock to 2016, except for the rates


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sadboy said:


> Look like riders will now be charged for the ride instead of a fixed rate anymore and losing some benefits.
> 
> View attachment 398744
> 
> ...


I wonder when this will happen? I still see flat rate on my rider app.


----------



## nilakirkman (Dec 5, 2019)

Update: just did a couple short trips and the booking fee is still happening. Rider paid 8 something, I made $3.83


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...r-changes-to-California-rides-as-14957326.php


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nilakirkman said:


> Update: just did a couple short trips and the booking fee is still happening. Rider paid 8 something, I made $3.83


If Uber continues to pocket the booking fee, then the 25% claim is a lie, and drivers should raise hell about it to the media and the govt of California.



observer said:


> https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...r-changes-to-California-rides-as-14957326.php


If Uber doesn't pass along 75% of the booking fee to the drivers, the SFChronicle and the California pols should be made aware that Uber is lying to the drivers, the govt, and the public about the 25% cap.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

It won’t be long before lawsuits are filed for discrimination in other markets that’ll force Uber to revert back to 2016 rates.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> I agree. Let the drivers who signed up for 20% be returned to 20% and the ones that signed up after 25%.


25 % ? Uber has you folks Brain washed and exactly where they want you. Let me get this straight ... this a taxi, you're using your vehicle, incurring all the expenses of operating it? The cab business is 8-12 % margin business to begin with. Why should the drivers Contribute to their own demise and help subsidize ubers autonomous vehicles program. Max this should be 15 % And that's pushing it.

Nice work on ab5 a lot of doubters out there . Now as part of the bargaining you must demand that a certain percentage future of rides / cars be given by real drivers since we are subsidizing their AV program and whatever else they have going on.



Nats121 said:


> If Uber continues to pocket the booking fee, then the 25% claim is a lie, and drivers should raise hell about it to the media and the govt of California.
> 
> 
> If Uber doesn't pass along 75% of the booking fee to the drivers, the SFChronicle and the California pols should be made aware that Uber is lying to the drivers, the govt, and the public about the 25% cap.


Didn't these guys report to the SEC during the ipo that the take rate was 25 % ? Wouldn't anything above that be fraud ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> If Uber continues to pocket the booking fee, then the 25% claim is a lie, and drivers should raise hell about it to the media and the govt of California.
> 
> 
> If Uber doesn't pass along 75% of the booking fee to the drivers, the SFChronicle and the California pols should be made aware that Uber is lying to the drivers, the govt, and the public about the 25% cap.


They can always raise their booking fee.

This is just a temporary band aid as soon as Uber can, they will figure out a way to pay drivers less.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

It would be 20% if they were not a publicly traded company. That's capitalism for you.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Booking fee will be up to $50


----------



## Iatsan (Jul 14, 2016)

One question: So the sticky surges are gone? Back to that bullshit of having to be on the surge area to get the multiplier? I liked to be able to carry it with me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Booking fee will be up to $50


New promotion: everyone gets FREE RIDES!!! (* a small booking fee and some taxes may apply)


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> I agree. The other shoe is going to drop, Uber gives nothing away for free


See FAQ about Marketplace fee, replaces booking fee. Not a part of the calculations for the 75 / 25 split


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MuchoMiles said:


> Should everyone be moving to Cali now??
> 
> just sayin'
> 
> View attachment 398826


Oh HELL NO.
Believe this ... it ain't worth it.
The people here ... facking NUTZ.

There's something in the water here.
DON'T do it.


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

XLnoGas said:


> I agree. Let the drivers who signed up for 20% be returned to 20% and the ones that signed up after 25%.


All the old timers would love this! I count myself in that group - I'm thinking there can't be that many of us left.



observer said:


> They can always raise their booking fee.
> 
> This is just a temporary band aid as soon as Uber can, they will figure out a way to pay drivers less.


From The FAQ: No more booking fee now it's Marketplace fee. Not a part of the calculations for the 75 / 25 split.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...r-changes-to-California-rides-as-14957326.php states that riders pay goes directly to us somehow

ima be driving in a half hour ill report back


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> states that riders pay goes directly to us somehow


i caught that too, but Uber didn't say that in the messages today......


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that riders pay goes directly to us somehow





SHalester said:


> i caught that too, but Uber didn't say that in the messages today......


When I was doing Real Estate, I would put things in the contract that the other agent didn't notice.
It helped MY client, not his.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Reporting in from the Bay Area. I haven’t seen the 25% cap on my rides this evening. Excluding the booking fee, they’ve still taken 26-32% from my fares.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


This more look like Independent Contractor. Getting paid by commission. Thanks to California State.. Sorry for the drivers of other state who are left alone.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have no doubt that the reason Lyft isn’t following suit is because if they show estimates of how much drivers would be making up front, it would be 33% less per trip than Uber! Same trip driven would pay out much less and I don’t think Lyft drivers would handle it too well over time. May as well buy a car and pocket the 33% Lyft is taking. Lyft is such a garbage company, and it’s suppose to be the “woke” sister company to Uber.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

it likely hasn't rolled out yet. im now waiting for my first trip



Castaneda7189 said:


> I have no doubt that the reason Lyft isn't following suit is because if they show estimates of how much drivers would be making up front, it would be 33% less per trip than Uber! Same trip driven would pay out much less and I don't think Lyft drivers would handle it too well over time. May as well buy a car and pocket the 33% Lyft is taking. Lyft is such a garbage company, and it's suppose to be the "woke" sister company to Uber.


Lyft is going to get left further behind

I don't see Lyft making it past 2020 at this rate

there are now a million reasons Uber is wayyyyy better than Lyft and Lyft doesn't appear to care

with this new change it appears Uber and Lyft no longer work together behind the scenes

even though I still hate Uber, atleast they appear to be trying to change but once their ballot initiative was to pass, then they would likely revert back

mods, can we get this moved to News ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

that is what the report button is for........


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that is what the report button is for........


i only "report" bad posts



nerdynerd said:


> after putting some thought into this, my first thoughts of it being a pay increase is wrong. yes on surge rides and minimum fair (if they keep minimum fair) is higher but on most other rides our pay stays the same. if anything it's a price decrease for passengers unless they change the mile or time multiplier for the driver.


no way, on most short UberX trips Uber was taking 50% and they can't anymore


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Guy give it time.....


----------



## UberDaninLA (Jun 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> TO EVERYONE WHO SAID THAT REGULATION WOULD MAKE THINGS WORSE: looks like you were wrong.


To all the cult followers of the Dear Leader, you should thank the democrats in CA and for living in a liberal state. Oh and STFU.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Iatsan said:


> One question: So the sticky surges are gone? Back to that bullshit of having to be on the surge area to get the multiplier? I liked to be able to carry it with me.


According to the update, the trip must start in the surge area to get the surge.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i only "report" bad posts


well, it works for moving as well. Assuming a moderator is reading deep in a thread, well, that is hit and miss. A report they are alerted to.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

ea30 said:


> There won't be upfront pricing. Your route will determine their price. Fun fun fun.


Time for some serious longhauling. That's the only way of increasing your earning when the Pax do NOT tip.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

It's all to make you happy to support their ballot initiative in November. Once it passes everything will revert back. Why else would this only be here ! They have no intention to make it Nationwide


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, it works for moving as well. Assuming a moderator is reading deep in a thread, well, that is hit and miss. A report they are alerted to.


i don't report ANY posts **** censorship and


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> that is what the report button is for........


whats that?
who are you responding to?

WHAT is the report button for?
Context please



UberDaninLA said:


> To all the cult followers of the Dear Leader, you should thank the democrats in CA and for living in a liberal state. Oh and STFU.


Like sadboy said above: Give it time.
I absoLUTEly guarantee that Cali will ***** it up. They'll tax the crap out of it, and make it into a bureaucratic flurry of paperwork that will become something obscene. Tis the way commies do things. Watch. 
I lived in Cali my whole life ... just watch.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Said "Californy is the place you ought to be... so they loaded up the truck and moved to Beverly". ...."Hills that is movie stars, swimming pools, buffoons ..."


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Not exactly new for Uber. Before flat rates and contract changes around early 2016, the old system was a straight 25% cut on UberX, except for drivers who signed on before 2015. For "legacy" drivers who signed on before 2015, Uber's cut was 20%.
It was a 28% cut for XL drivers.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Good Job Drivers over there! The politicians finally won for you!!!! Now let it spread the wealth please!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


LOL! Who doesn't know by now, if Ridesharing gives drivers something they're 100% going to screw them and take back what they gave them before long.



TobiasBruckner said:


> Yep. Upfront pricing was a 2017 benefit for drivers that wasn't part of their bullshit "Year of The Driver" publicity game.


"Year of The Driver....anyone remember 180 days of change?


----------



## TobiasBruckner (Mar 3, 2016)

IR12 said:


> LOL! Who doesn't know by now, if Ridesharing gives drivers something they're 100% going to screw them and take back what they gave them before long.
> 
> 
> "Year of The Driver....anyone remember 180 days of change?


Yep. Very few of those changes are still here.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Just means more drivers, without a cap on drivers surge will be little or nothing. They just are trying to avoid employee status.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

ea30 said:


> There won't be upfront pricing. Your route will determine their price. Fun fun fun.


Now were going to get more back seat driving from the pax.



Chocoholic said:


> It got moved because I suggested it as a featured thread. :smiles:
> No, it's not National, only in California!
> 
> I suggest everyone read the FAQ section on the bottom of the Uber blog. There are a lot of interesting tidbits.
> ...


One problem, Uber still sets the rates per mile and per minute for the drivers, not the PUC. We should be paid what ever the cab rates are in each county or close to it, not a measly .68 cents per mile which is what they get in SF.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> WHAT is the report button for?
> Context please


scroll up


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I can confirm it's not rolled out yet.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TobiasBruckner said:


> Yep. Upfront pricing was a 2017 benefit for drivers that wasn't part of their bullshit "Year of The Driver" publicity game.


The good thing about upfront pricing was the freedom of drivers to go a different route, not necessarily a longer route, than what Uber GPS recommended without the rider getting too upset about it.
Uber might have to deal with more rider disputes once the driver veers off Uber's route.


REX HAVOC said:


> Now were going to get more back seat driving from the pax.


Yup.


----------



## TobiasBruckner (Mar 3, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The good thing about upfront pricing was the freedom of drivers to go a different route, not necessarily a longer route, than what Uber GPS recommended without the rider getting too upset about it.
> Uber might have to deal with more rider disputes once the driver veers off Uber's route.
> 
> Yup.


Exactly. When upfront pricing first came out, a couple tears of joy fell from my eyes.

This was around the time when surge decreased dramatically since when I started, so the tears went back to sadness, but still.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Soooo we're getting a raise ? Even though the rates are not changing.


No, Uber is actually giving themselves a cut. No more upfront screw jobs


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is great news we get a minimum of 75% and if you get a comfort ride that can be a very nice amount.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Mole said:


> This is great news we get a minimum of 75% and if you get a comfort ride that can be a very nice amount.


A comfort minimum will still be $5.0472 like it's always been.

Minimum fare $10
Minus Booking Fee $2.99
Minus 28%


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Now were going to get more back seat driving from the pax.
> 
> 
> One problem, Uber still sets the rates per mile and per minute for the drivers, not the PUC. We should be paid what ever the cab rates are in each county or close to it, not a measly .68 cents per mile which is what they get in SF.


Taxis and Limousines pay hefty insurance rates and submit to local regulations including registration fees and others. If Uber foots the bill on these your argument is not valid considering drivers are part or full-time.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> TO EVERYONE WHO SAID THAT REGULATION WOULD MAKE THINGS WORSE: looks like you were wrong.


T you sound like a Newbie ..First day on the Job and you love the place ...just give Uber Administration a little time , they wont disappoint .you'll be hating your new Job just like a seasoned pro

I really hope it works out but if we ever learn anything from History with Uber ..well....


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Here is today trip. Yes service fee is about 25% but they charge booking fee so total charge is much more then what was announced


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

nerdynerd said:


> no, you're assuming there is no minimum price. but they dont mention minimum fairs.


It's just not fair.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Soooo we're getting a raise ? Even though the rates are not changing.


pretty much getting back the same things we had before , that is before they took them away from us .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

rob glen said:


> See FAQ about Marketplace fee, replaces booking fee. Not a part of the calculations for the 75 / 25 split


Same shit different package.



Mole said:


> This is great news we get a minimum of 75% and if you get a comfort ride that can be a very nice amount.


As long as Uber continues to pocket the booking fees (they renamed them "marketplace fees"), no driver will get 75%, and on short rides, Uber will still be grabbing 50% or more in most markets.

Remember, most rides are under 5 miles, so on most rides Uber's cut will continue to be skyhigh.



Chocoholic said:


> Very good question. I did see, buried in their FAQ on the blog page:
> 
> *What happened to the Booking Fee, and why isn't it on my trip receipt?*
> Until January 2020 in California, the Booking Fee was a flat fee charged to the rider on your behalf that Uber collected from you. As of January 2020, Uber charges a separate fee (called the Marketplace Fee) to riders directly, to connect parties within the marketplace. This fee is separate from the trip fare or any other rider payment to the driver, and does not impact the amount you take home on each trip.
> This is another step in their philosophy to look/behave like a tech company and not a transportation company. They're charging both parties now. The rider pays the "Marketplace Fee" and the driver pays a percentage. This is more in line with a "matchmaker" app. (Just observation/opinion, not an endorsement or opposition.)


The so-called "Marketplace Fee" is a scam they concocted as way to grab more than 25%.

Just like the booking fee, Uber will be able to charge as much as they want and not give any of the money to the drivers.

Don't be surprised if Uber keeps the fares low and the marketplace fee high.

Drivers should raise hell about this to the media and the politicians.

The drivers should be paid a minimum of 75% of EVERYTHING the pax pays including any FEES, period.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

IR12 said:


> LOL! Who doesn't know by now, if Ridesharing gives drivers something they're 100% going to screw them and take back what they gave them before long.
> 
> 
> "Year of The Driver....anyone remember 180 days of change?


There was no AB5 in 2017.

It's a whole different ballgame now.

Uber's petrified of AB5 employee status


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

what about us grandfathered drivers who were only having 20% taken? I guess we now at going up to 25% so in a way that means our fares are going down when they said they wouldn't. I could sue for that I hear


----------



## LastinLine (Feb 23, 2019)

nerdynerd said:


> no, you're assuming there is no minimum price. but they dont mention minimum fairs. if the minimum is still going to be a hair over 6 bucks, the minimum driver rates will have to be 4.50+. it's definitely better than the 2.62


Minimum fare has not changed. If the minimum fare in your market is $2.62 (lmao) then it will stay $2.62.



Matty760 said:


> what about us grandfathered drivers who were only having 20% taken? I guess we now at going up to 25% so in a way that means our fares are going down when they said they wouldn't. I could sue for that I hear


Your rates will remain the same, meaning Uber will cap their commission at 20% for you.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Roadmasta said:


> Taxis and Limousines pay hefty insurance rates and submit to local regulations including registration fees and others. If Uber foots the bill on these your argument is not valid considering drivers are part or full-time.


There was talk of uber dropping the provided commercial insurance and have the independent contractor purchase their own. They have done this already in NYC.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

njn said:


> There was talk of uber dropping the provided commercial insurance and have the independent contractor purchase their own. They have done this already in NYC.


It's always been that way in for insurance NYC. It's the only way they were allowed in. NYC put in a cap recently on drivers.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Mista T said:


> TO EVERYONE WHO SAID THAT REGULATION WOULD MAKE THINGS WORSE: looks like you were wrong.


Really? What if 75% leaves your per mile/per minute exactly where it is now? When I started I got 80%, and no, I didn't get rich. In fact my rates stayed exactly the same when upfront pricing came along. What changed was what the rider paid and what Uber made. Percentage is completely meaningless unless you know what number it's 75% of.

I can't help but think this is just repackaging of the same old same old. That is, afterall, Uber's MO.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Yes the removal of up-front pricing must have its reasons but it's going to cause problems with our customers.


CTK said:


> Really? What if 75% leaves your per mile/per minute exactly where it is now? When I started I got 80%, and no, I didn't get rich. In fact my rates stayed exactly the same when upfront pricing came along. What changed was what the rider paid and what Uber made. Percentage is completely meaningless unless you know what number it's 75% of.
> 
> I can't help but think this is just repackaging of the same old same old. That is, afterall, Uber's MO.


we can still achieve the 80/20 percentages. It is after-all what we signed up and agreed to.
The endless TOS pop up screens on login means nothing to me. According to AB5 we were employees during the time frame Uber tried to control everything. Therefore they violated my rights by forcing us into a TOS agreement. They know people wake up in the morning, go to the car wash, and then try to sign on and see a pending TOS that needs agreeing to before going online. It's bullshit they need to provide weeks of notice otherwise they are putting drivers in a rough position of either forced acceptance or unemployment without notice with no unemployment benefits due to them taking advantage of our work status.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dauction said:


> T you sound like a Newbie ..First day on the Job and you love the place :wink:...just give Uber Administration a little time , they wont disappoint .you'll be hating your new Job just like a seasoned pro


LMAO yeah, it does sound noobish! Suppose I should clarify what I was thinking...

From day 1, U/L have done whatever they wanted with no remorse or consequences. It became apparent to me that the ONLY way they would make changes would be if regulations forced them to. And now it's happening. First NYC, then London, now CA...

I am quite sure that they will both do anything and everything they can to get around the new regs, and that they will continue to screw drivers at every turn. But at least there is a ***** in their armor - something is finally getting them to blink!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

sadboy said:


> Look like riders will now be charged for the ride instead of a fixed rate anymore and losing some benefits.
> 
> View attachment 398744
> 
> ...


You California dudes must be smoking something. This isn't a pay increase. You get 75% of the fare and 0% of the marketplace fee, which will be anything Uber wants it to be. You all just got UBERED!

NOW HERE'S THE IMPORTANT PART YOU ALL MISSED...

if the passenger doesn't want you to be their favorite, which could be for ANY reason, Uber is telling them to one star you!

Look for THOUSANDS of drivers to be deactivated almost immediately.

Let's see... No aux cord. ONE STAR. no free water. ONE STAR. you're ugly. ONE STAR.

time to look for another gig.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> You California dudes must be smoking something. This isn't a pay increase. You get 75% of the fare and 0% of the marketplace fee, which will be anything Uber wants it to be. You all just got UBERED!
> 
> NOW HERE'S THE IMPORTANT PART YOU ALL MISSED...
> 
> ...


Boy, did you read the tea leaves wrong. I just wrote a post about the marketplace fee - go read this (ignore what's showing below, it's not the actual post. Go to the link and read there):

https://uberpeople.net/threads/more-changes-coming.371713/post-5746831
Rash of one stars for not being a favorite? Most people won't bother giving a rating and/or will go with 5 stars out of habit , just to make the prompt go away. Unless they're upset about something, no 1 star. (There's always 2% to 5% that'll downgrade you for some or no reason.)

So no, none of that'll happen to any significant degree.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Same shit different package.
> 
> 
> As long as Uber continues to pocket the booking fees (they renamed them "marketplace fees"), no driver will get 75%, and on short rides, Uber will still be grabbing 50% or more in most markets.
> ...














LoveBC said:


> A comfort minimum will still be $5.0472 like it's always been.
> 
> Minimum fare $10
> Minus Booking Fee $2.99
> Minus 28%


This is the new Comfort long haul deal.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> Boy, did you read the tea leaves wrong. I just wrote a post about the marketplace fee - go read this (ignore what's showing below, it's not the actual post. Go to the link and read there):
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/more-changes-coming.371713/post-5746831
> Rash of one stars for not being a favorite? Most people won't bother giving a rating and/or will go with 5 stars out of habit , just to make the prompt go away. Unless they're upset about something, no 1 star. (There's always 2% to 5% that'll downgrade you for some or no reason.)
> ...


I don't see a link.

As for the ratings, passengers catch on real quick. Once this is posted on social media, I believe there will be MANY paxholes who'll believe that they'll ONLY get their favorite drivers and will one star everyone else. You'll see.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> I don't see a link.
> 
> As for the ratings, passengers catch on real quick. Once this is posted on social media, I believe there will be MANY paxholes who'll believe that they'll ONLY get their favorite drivers and will one star everyone else. You'll see.


Don't see a link? Ummm... You see that big box with the UP logo and the title "More Changes Coming"? That whole box is the link!


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> I don't see a link.
> 
> As for the ratings, passengers catch on real quick. Once this is posted on social media, I believe there will be MANY paxholes who'll believe that they'll ONLY get their favorite drivers and will one star everyone else. You'll see.


I don't think pax are that stupid. Lyft has had the feature for a long time when rating lower than 3 stars. Hardly ever see it on my end.

What we need is a system for pax to avoid a driver without rating one star. Say for example they don't enjoy your small compact car, ok for them to "avoid future connection with this driver" but it doesn't warrant a 1 ⭐.

This feature should have been implemented already


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NotMe said:


> Here is today trip. Yes service fee is about 25% but they charge booking fee so total charge is much more then what was announced


it's not rolled out yet

it will say Marketplace Fee instead of the current Service and Booking fees

in a lot of states the TNC's are mandated to have umbrella coverage


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's not rolled out yet
> 
> it will say Marketplace Fee instead of the current Service and Booking fees
> 
> in a lot of states the TNC's are mandated to have umbrella coverage


Where are you? This is only in California.

Marketplace fee replaced booking fee. Service fee is the 25% max.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> You California dudes must be smoking something. This isn't a pay increase. You get 75% of the fare and 0% of the marketplace fee, which will be anything Uber wants it to be. You all just got UBERED!
> 
> NOW HERE'S THE IMPORTANT PART YOU ALL MISSED...
> 
> ...


lol your post couldn't be any more wrong


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Hopefully NY will follow. These app companies ruined a once lucrative way to make a living.

https://www.politico.com/states/new...DRt44KiLbkFvSMcqUkSnMOuQ70-wYzF1mfP8RLC-J1JJg


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol your post couldn't be any more wrong


We'll find out soon enough won't be? I hope you have free water and mints or else you have your resume updated.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> We'll find out soon enough won't be? I hope you have free water and mints or else you have your resume updated.


those of us in CA will be happy to see Uber back to taking 25% of the fare when this finally rolls out and to be back to the surge multiplier



Chocoholic said:


> Where are you? This is only in California.
> 
> Marketplace fee replaced booking fee. Service fee is the 25% max.


supposed to only be Marketplace fee when this finally rolls out


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> those of us in CA will be happy to see Uber back to taking 25% of the fare when this finally rolls out and to be back to the surge multiplier
> 
> 
> supposed to only be Marketplace fee when this finally rolls out


Where are you that it isn't already rolled out? LA/OC counties have it.



uberdriverfornow said:


> those of us in CA will be happy to see Uber back to taking 25% of the fare when this finally rolls out and to be back to the surge multiplier
> 
> 
> supposed to only be Marketplace fee when this finally rolls out


No, it will be Marketplace + Service Fee. That was made abundantly clear.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> those of us in CA will be happy to see Uber back to taking 25% of the fare when this finally rolls out and to be back to the surge multiplier


They're not taking only 25% of the fare. What part of that are you unable to understand?

Ubers announcement clearly states they're taking 25% of the time and mileage. The marketing fee is not part of that equation.

They'll continue to take over 50% of short trips, which make up over 60% if all rides.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Working4peanuts said:


> They're not taking only 25% of the fare. What part of that are you unable to understand?
> 
> Ubers announcement clearly states they're taking 25% of the time and mileage. The marketing fee is not part of that equation.
> 
> They'll continue to take over 50% of short trips, which make up over 60% if all rides.


So, yes, you are correct. They are taking a marketing fee from the fare - from the rider - and then a maximum of 25% service fee from the fare on the driver side. That also means that they will no longer be paying a pittance fee for surge to the driver while charging a massive surge to the rider.

We are back to a straight percentage. That favors longer trips over short hauls. If you don't like the amount they get for short hauls, don't take them! There's no penalty. Also, remember that most of the marketplace fee goes directly to the insurance companies. I don't have a problem with that.

If your bread and butter is short rides, then you're not going to be happy. I try to work rides that are at least 5 miles, preferably over 10. That means I'm doing as good (no surge) or much better (with surge.) This system will favor longer rides more, particularly under surge. You just need to modify your methods to adapt to the new world! If you grew up in a desert and move to the Arctic, you need to adapt and put on a coat, or die!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Where are you that it isn't already rolled out? LA/OC counties have it.
> 
> 
> No, it will be Marketplace + Service Fee. That was made abundantly clear.


let's see a screenshot


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> You California dudes must be smoking something. This isn't a pay increase. You get 75% of the fare and 0% of the marketplace fee, which will be anything Uber wants it to be. You all just got UBERED!
> 
> NOW HERE'S THE IMPORTANT PART YOU ALL MISSED...
> 
> ...


WTF you talking about? It's not that serious and no we didnt miss anything. Why should ANY driver get a share of the booking fee (marketplace fee)? Uber covers the insurance and has the software, rider pays for the useof that app in exchange for the fare and booking fee. How hard is that to understand? We know 75% of the fare that the passenger paid excluding the fee. You want a share of the fee or 100% of the fee than become a true TCP driver and pay for the insurance and fees that come with it.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

What’s sad brethren: 

The cost of living in Cali has skyrocketed in the past 20 years. 

Everyone should put their heads together and create their own nest egg.

Silicone Valley Rideshare is a hoax, and will do nothing but keep you down.

Make a change, running your car in the ground for welfare pay is self degrading.

Wake up !!!!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

sadboy said:


> WTF you talking about? It's not that serious and no we didnt miss anything. Why should ANY driver get a share of the booking fee (marketplace fee)? Uber covers the insurance and has the software, rider pays for the useof that app in exchange for the fare and booking fee. How hard is that to understand? We know 75% of the fare that the passenger paid excluding the fee. You want a share of the fee or 100% of the fee than become a true TCP driver and pay for the insurance and fees that come with it.


You truly are a sad boy.

Uber pays you 75% of the fare NOW. if you bothered reading the agreement you accepted, the fare = base + time + mileage. Rider payment is totally different.

The ONLY difference is with the surge. And Uber is going back to multipliers ONLY because they were losing their asses with the sticky surges.

Dara must be laughing his ass off. It is so easy to fool you guys.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok peanut worker....

Uber/Lyft both stopped paying drivers 75% or 80% of the fare when they brought in upfront pricing. Get it? And if you dont get it than truly your an Ant because anyone that been on this broad knows that upfront was a scam to pocket more money. 

Now that you understand this...We are going (CA only) back to how it use to be, a percentage of the total fare less the booking fee. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> You truly are a sad boy.
> 
> Uber pays you 75% of the fare NOW. if you bothered reading the agreement you accepted, the fare = base + time + mileage. Rider payment is totally different.
> 
> ...


let's see a breakdown of the new percentages and fees associated ...let's see a screenshot


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

sadboy said:


> Ok peanut worker....
> 
> Uber/Lyft both stopped paying drivers 75% or 80% of the fare when they brought in upfront pricing. Get it? And if you dont get it than truly your an Ant because anyone that been on this broad knows that upfront was a scam to pocket more money.
> 
> Now that you understand this...We are going (CA only) back to how it use to be, a percentage of the total fare less the booking fee. How hard is that to understand?


It's obviously not that hard to understand but you obviously don't understand.

Uber paid you 75% of the fare yesterday, last month, last year... Ever since upfront pricing started. What they stopped doing was pay you 75% of the rider payment. Nor are they going to start paying you that now

Would one of you California snowflakes please explain to this guy in your native language what he is getting paid? He obviously doesn't understand English.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Marketplace fee replaced booking fee. Service fee is the 25% max.


it either hasn't been rolled out at all, or is rolling in stages. as of a few hours ago wasn't rolled to Nor Calif.


----------



## LastinLine (Feb 23, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> It's obviously not that hard to understand but you obviously don't understand.
> 
> Uber paid you 75% of the fare yesterday, last month, last year... Ever since upfront pricing started. What they stopped doing was pay you 75% of the rider payment. Nor are they going to start paying you that now
> 
> Would one of you California snowflakes please explain to this guy in your native language what he is getting paid? He obviously doesn't understand English.


No need to look down on Californians, you're just doing a bad job articulating your argument.
The fact is 75/25 and 80/20 never went away, even after upfront pricing. We simply went from earning a percentage of the fare (except booking fee) to a percentage of the rider rate card. Now Uber is switching it back to a percentage of the fare. Our rates will remain the same, but riders will now be charged per the rate card instead of an upfront price.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

SHalester said:


> it either hasn't been rolled out at all, or is rolling in stages. as of a few hours ago wasn't rolled to Nor Calif.


Hmmm... that's new news. Are you still getting Charlotte surge or multiplier?

Also, while they "rolled it out" down here, the percentage (after the booking fee is subtracted) has been all over the map, from a negative number (they paid me the service fee, in effect) to almost 40%!!

Clearly, they rolled it out before making sure the financial software was changed and well tested!


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> It's obviously not that hard to understand but you obviously don't understand.
> 
> Uber paid you 75% of the fare yesterday, last month, last year... Ever since upfront pricing started. What they stopped doing was pay you 75% of the rider payment. Nor are they going to start paying you that now
> 
> Would one of you California snowflakes please explain to this guy in your native language what he is getting paid? He obviously doesn't understand English.


Seems to me you cant read and clearly lack English comprehension. Not surprised Florida man.



LastinLine said:


> No need to look down on Californians, you're just doing a bad job articulating your argument.
> The fact is 75/25 and 80/20 never went away, even after upfront pricing. We simply went from earning a percentage of the fare (except booking fee) to a percentage of the rider rate card. Now Uber is switching it back to a percentage of the fare. Our rates will remain the same, but riders will now be charged per the rate card instead of an upfront price.


Someone gets it &#128070;
We been talking about the FARE from the start.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Where are you that it isn't already rolled out? LA/OC counties have it.
> 
> 
> No, it will be Marketplace + Service Fee. That was made abundantly clear.


still waiting for that screenshot


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

LastinLine said:


> No need to look down on Californians, you're just doing a bad job articulating your argument.
> The fact is 75/25 and 80/20 never went away, even after upfront pricing. We simply went from earning a percentage of the fare (except booking fee) to a percentage of the rider rate card. Now Uber is switching it back to a percentage of the fare. Our rates will remain the same, but riders will now be charged per the rate card instead of an upfront price.


I respectfully disagree with your assessment of my argument. Anyone who has more than a 6th grade education can follow my argument.

And I do not look down on Californians. I spent the majority of my life there.

It just angers me that it is so easy for Uber to pull the wool over drivers' eyes. It's like he knows how stupid they are and pushes the envelope to see how far he can take advantage of them.



sadboy said:


> Seems to me you cant read and clearly lack English comprehension. Not surprised Florida man.
> 
> 
> Someone gets it &#128070;
> We been talking about the FARE from the start.


Really? You're going with that now? That's REALLY sad!



sadboy said:


> Seems to me you cant read and clearly lack English comprehension. Not surprised Florida man.
> 
> 
> Someone gets it &#128070;
> We been talking about the FARE from the start.


Read the last legal agreement you signed. The FARE does NOT include the booking fee as I previously stated quite articulately.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> There was no AB5 in 2017.
> 
> It's a whole different ballgame now.
> 
> Uber's petrified of AB5 employee status


Uber isn't petrified at all. Every move they make is preceded by a stall tactic which buys them more time to tinker with the algorithm.
That is never a good thing for drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

IR12 said:


> Uber isn't petrified at all. Every move they make is preceded by a stall tactic which buys them more time to tinker with the algorithm.
> That is never a good thing for drivers.


look at the title of this thread

that shows Uber is petrified of AB5



Working4peanuts said:


> I respectfully disagree with your assessment of my argument. Anyone who has more than a 6th grade education can follow my argument.
> 
> And I do not look down on Californians. I spent the majority of my life there.
> 
> ...


thats because there is no booking fee, the booking fee and service fee has been rolled into the Marketplace fee....Uber is calling it a Marketplace fee to try to convince people they are simply a "marketplace" for rides between riders and drivers

if there was still a service fee or booking fee that would work against the "marketplace" argument

this will be proven when it finally rolls out

only the multiplier has rolled out thus far


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

20% commission is back?


----------



## LastinLine (Feb 23, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> View attachment 399488
> 
> 20% commission is back?


Hell yea! I was worried I was going to lose my 80/20 rates there for a second


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

LastinLine said:


> Hell yea! I was worried I was going to lose my 80/20 rates there for a second


Me too. I mean we didn't have them for a while there while Uber was taking 30-40%+ of some fares.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> View attachment 399488
> 
> 20% commission is back?


Very interesting!! How many years have you been driving?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Very interesting!! How many years have you been driving?


5 years in a couple months


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> 5 years in a couple months


Okay. So you started back when 20% was Uber's regular cut. I'm glad to see they restored it to you!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> 25 % ? Uber has you folks Brain washed and exactly where they want you. Let me get this straight ... this a taxi, you're using your vehicle, incurring all the expenses of operating it? The cab business is 8-12 % margin business to begin with. Why should the drivers Contribute to their own demise and help subsidize ubers autonomous vehicles program. Max this should be 15 % And that's pushing it.
> 
> Nice work on ab5 a lot of doubters out there . Now as part of the bargaining you must demand that a certain percentage future of rides / cars be given by real drivers since we are subsidizing their AV program and whatever else they have going on.
> 
> ...


I'm with you man. As far as I'm concerned, 10% is more than enough of a cut for Uber, but realistically, the regulators would probably allow them to get 20-25%.

The sleazy part of this is the fact that Uber is collecting a "marketplace fee" and pocketing the whole thing. The drivers should be getting 75% of that or any other fee Uber creates.



IR12 said:


> Uber isn't petrified at all. Every move they make is preceded by a stall tactic which buys them more time to tinker with the algorithm.
> That is never a good thing for drivers.


Of course they're gonna stall because that's how Uber rolls.

Nevertheless, they're petrified of AB5 employee status for drivers, otherwise they wouldn't be offering radical concessions such as showing drivers the destinations in advance.

Knowing destinations in advance is the real game-changer in all this. Drivers knowing destinations will ultimately force Uber to increase driver pay considerably.

Uber HATES the idea of drivers having that kind of control over their jobs, but they believe (for good reason) that their survival is threatened by employee status spreading beyond California, thus they're trying their best to nip it in the bud in California.

I've said on more than one occasion that California drivers need to more vigilant than ever before, because I have no doubt that Uber will work behind the scenes using proxies to whip up opposition against showing drivers the destinations in advance.

Drivers may very well have to fight hard to keep destination info from being taken away.


----------



## nilakirkman (Dec 5, 2019)

I've definitely noticed a lot less surge happening since they went back to the multiplier. I'm in Santa Cruz but I always zoom out and check the whole bay area, the most I saw was a 4.7 in walnut creek the other night. Nothing over 2x here in town, and that was just for a few minutes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nilakirkman said:


> I've definitely noticed a lot less surge happening since they went back to the multiplier. I'm in Santa Cruz but I always zoom out and check the whole bay area, the most I saw was a 4.7 in walnut creek the other night. Nothing over 2x here in town, and that was just for a few minutes.


Multiplier surges had pretty much disappeared long before the switch to sticky surge.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

You guys realize it's the slow season right. It will surge on the weekends, looking forwarding to fuber getting rid of drivers. That will help with the surge, they differently going to clean house with all those fake accounts.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


So, if the person has a discount or free ride you get 75% of 0.00

Awesome.



mrsiruber said:


> The email says that time and distance rates have not changed. Combine this with drivers on Uber X being guaranteed 75%. Wouldn't that create a problem for up front pricing for riders? If a driver takes a trip to LAX that involves less miles than Uber estimated with up front price, driver still gets time and distance, so will Uber give money back to the rider, since Uber service fee is capped at 25%? How long would they be willing to give money back to rider? If they were smart they would get rid of time and miles and just give drivers 75% of what rider pays. This would end long hauling and allow drivers to take most efficient route.


Those rates aren't being changed (for calculating riders fare) but it clearly says you will receive 75% of the fare (no reference to drivers being paid per mile per minute) so... 
If the rider has a free trip you get 75% of 0.00...

*yes I still believe drivers will get per MnM but it doesn't actually say that does it.


----------



## LastinLine (Feb 23, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, if the person has a discount or free ride you get 75% of 0.00
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> ...


You're really missinformed. Please don't comment if you have no idea what you're talking about. You will only confuse those that are also missinformed, but have the brain to ask a question instead of making an incorrect statement.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

LastinLine said:


> You're really missinformed. Please don't comment if you have no idea what you're talking about. You will only confuse those that are also missinformed, but have the brain to ask a question instead of making an incorrect statement.


Reread Ubers announcement.
Find where it says anything about driver pay being based in Per Mile per Minute.
Copy and paste that here.
Until then, "Please don't comment if you have no idea what you're talking about."

Now, I fully believe they will pay per MnM even in free rides... But
That
Is
Not
What
Their
Announcement
Says.

Does it? Nope. Nowhere in there does it say that.

So, Uber, being the shit company they are, could "punish" drivers by doing something like saying "Oh, well, see. Drivers, as ICs, are paid based on % of fare and not based on per Mile per Minute because we(Uber) are just charging them(drivers) for payment processing and don't manipulate that system to garner additional income for ourselves" and then point at AB5 and say the law forced teem to do this to prove you are ICs.

It is, in fact, a possibility.


----------



## LastinLine (Feb 23, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Reread Ubers announcement.
> Find where it says anything about driver pay being based in Per Mile per Minute.
> Copy and paste that here.
> Until then, "Please don't comment if you have no idea what you're talking about."
> ...


lol the email clearly says that rates have not changed; earnings are still based on a trip's total time and distance. You're a fool, stop posting you're just making a paranoid ass out of yourself.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, if the person has a discount or free ride you get 75% of 0.00
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> ...


for UberX, rider charge is based on the drivers mileage rates unless they have a promotion, which means Uber could get less than 20-25% but driver will always get same mileage time pay

so it's back to adding up the mileage and time and 75-25 cut or 80-20 cut

for UberPool they have been deliberately evasive as to how these will work...we will need to see some examples first


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> for UberX, rider charge is based on the drivers mileage rates unless they have a promotion, which means Uber could get less than 20-25% but driver will always get same mileage time pay
> 
> so it's back to adding up the mileage and time and 75-25 cut or 80-20 cut
> 
> for UberPool they have been deliberately evasive as to how these will work...we will need to see some examples first


But, and try to stay with me here... 
No where in their new statement does it tie driver pay to how the fare is calculated. 
The fare is calculated based on miles and minutes... But the driver now gets 75% of the calculated fare. 
Notice how they carefully worded it. 
It allows them to pay drivers nothing if the rider has a discount as well.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> But, and try to stay with me here...
> No where in their new statement does it tie driver pay to how the fare is calculated.
> The fare is calculated based on miles and minutes... But the driver now gets 75% of the calculated fare.
> Notice how they carefully worded it.
> It allows them to pay drivers nothing if the rider has a discount as well.


I'd imagine it's pre-discount. Uber's pretty shitty, but not that shitty.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The fare is calculated based on miles and minutes... But the driver now gets 75% of the calculated fare.
> Notice how they carefully worded it.
> It allows them to pay drivers nothing if the rider has a discount as well.


The fare is calculate by time and distance. Our pay is 75% of that. If uber give the passenger a discount off the fare, the fare doesn't change just the amount the passenger pays change. Should not have an impact on driver pay.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Until then, "Please don't comment if you have no idea what you're talking about."


But this would reduce content on UP.net by approximately 90%. There'd be nothing left to read &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> I'd imagine it's pre-discount. Uber's pretty shitty, but not that shitty.


Really, the company that specifically mislead drivers as to what AB5 is and what it requires (no where does the law require "scheduled shifts") and threatened drivers would have to loose the ability to work when and where they want... 
I mean, sure, they may have to tell a driver they can't be online in a specific geographic area because too many drivers are servicing that area now... But, that just means online drivers have less competition.... But I digress. 
It is exactly the level of shitty dealing Uber is likely to do.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wild speculation.....again.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


It was 20% Uber take when i signed Up !


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> It was 20% Uber take when i signed Up !


Uber didn't reference this in the announcements. Some reports are that if you were 20%, you're still there, other reports say everyone's going to 25%. I think everyone's guessing or it's wishful thinking and we really don't have solid proof yet either way. There's also the issue that the computers aren't exactly doing the job right yet. I've seen percentages all the way from -5% service fee to almost 40% on similar rides. Support has told me "it's a known problem and we're working hard to resolve it" - read that as a system wide problem and they didn't do nearly enough testing. Give it a couple weeks to get sorted out before pronouncing that they're doing x or y.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber didn't reference this in the announcements. Some reports are that if you were 20%, you're still there, other reports say everyone's going to 25%. I think everyone's guessing or it's wishful thinking and we really don't have solid proof yet either way. There's also the issue that the computers aren't exactly doing the job right yet. I've seen percentages all the way from -5% service fee to almost 40% on similar rides. Support has told me "it's a known problem and we're working hard to resolve it" - read that as a system wide problem and they didn't do nearly enough testing. Give it a couple weeks to get sorted out before pronouncing that they're doing x or y.


they are doing Nothing here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> they are doing Nothing here.


Well, this IS about changes in California ONLY - due to AB-5 law.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I dont see any percentage on my fare screens.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber didn't reference this in the announcements. Some reports are that if you were 20%, you're still there, other reports say everyone's going to 25%. I think everyone's guessing or it's wishful thinking and we really don't have solid proof yet either way. There's also the issue that the computers aren't exactly doing the job right yet. I've seen percentages all the way from -5% service fee to almost 40% on similar rides. Support has told me "it's a known problem and we're working hard to resolve it" - read that as a system wide problem and they didn't do nearly enough testing. Give it a couple weeks to get sorted out before pronouncing that they're doing x or y.


"System wide problem" = let's steal as much as we can and blame it on the system changes.
I will never give them the benefit of the doubt. You think they are going to automatically fare review all these rides after the next couple weeks? This is a scam


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

NUBER-LE said:


> I dont see any percentage on my fare screens.
> View attachment 399926


And you won't. If you want to verify it, you need to go all the way down int the Fare Info screen after the ride is done and do the actual math.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> And you won't. If you want to verify it, you need to go all the way down int the Fare Info screen after the ride is done and do the actual math.


I see percentages


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the new fares have not been rolled out yet. Once you see 'marketing fee' that marks the new fare setup.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> "System wide problem" = let's steal as much as we can and blame it on the system changes.
> I will never give them the benefit of the doubt. You think they are going to automatically fare review all these rides after the next couple weeks? This is a scam


There's a chance, since it's a system wide problem. However, you're a smart person, right? YOU need to audit YOUR OWN rides and make sure they're doing it right. If they're taking too much, YOU need to report it (request a fare review for that ride) to get it on record.

On a happier note, I've seen that on about 2/3 of my rides, they have taken _too little _out as a service fee. THAT's what makes me think they'll audit everything once they get the software right.

Finally, I'm done explaining this to every naysayer (I'm being really polite here) that comes along and says "It's all a lie, they're just going to keep screwing us" just because there's a change, but they have no real evidence to support their statements. And don't tell me that they will because they always have. That's reason to be very suspicious, but not to just say that any change is a bad thing for drivers until it's proven to be so!

I'm going to wait until all the evidence is in! If you can't figure it out, that's your problem, not mine!


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> There's a chance, since it's a system wide problem. However, you're a smart person, right? YOU need to audit YOUR OWN rides and make sure they're doing it right. If they're taking too much, YOU need to report it (request a fare review for that ride) to get it on record.
> 
> On a happier note, I've seen that on about 2/3 of my rides, they have taken _too little _out as a service fee. THAT's what makes me think they'll audit everything once they get the software right.
> 
> ...


All fine and dandy, but how can I calculate it myself if I CANNOT see how much the rider paid? It is no longer available for me. Tell me, what good comes out of a "bug" like that??
You do realize these software engineers are getting paid mid 6 figures? Like 200K figures. Unless they are outsourcing which wouldn't surprise me based on how shit the app is full of bugs. I cannot even close my screen after cashing out.

DONT be polite, it's not that difficult to program a button on a screen to close when pressed. It's amateur hour guys. And it was done on purpose. It's half ass programming.

With all the money we have gave them for commissions, I'd expect a flawless app that has been tested. You could have an indie developer produce better with 10K $.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> It is no longer available for me


I'm able to still see it, so must be not be a full system glitch.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> All fine and dandy, but how can I calculate it myself if I CANNOT see how much the rider paid? It is no longer available for me. Tell me, what good comes out of a "bug" like that??
> You do realize these software engineers are getting paid mid 6 figures? Like 200K figures. Unless they are outsourcing which wouldn't surprise me based on how shit the app is full of bugs. I cannot even close my screen after cashing out.
> 
> DONT be polite, it's not that difficult to program a button on a screen to close when pressed. It's amateur hour guys. And it was done on purpose. It's half ass programming.
> ...


Again, you can see what the rider pays. Everything's there!

Go to the trip history, click on a trip, scroll down and click on the box that says "Fare Details" It's all there!!!!


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Again, you can see what the rider pays. Everything's there!
> 
> Go to the trip history, click on a trip, scroll down and click on the box that says "Fare Details" It's all there!!!!


Not sure if I need to say this again, but here it goes.... I... can... not... see... lol.... how much the rider pays. I use to a couple days before the "change". All I see on "more details" is "Paid to Third-Party"


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Not sure if I need to say this again, but here it goes.... I... can... not... see... lol.... how much the rider pays. I use to a couple days before the "change". All I see on "more details" is "Paid to Third-Party"
> 
> View attachment 399962


What version of the app are you using, and on apple or android? Maybe you're overdue for an update? Or maybe you have something new that most people don't? IS this a recent change??? TBH, I have never seen a screenshot that looks like yours.

However, having said that, the very first number is what the pax paid, (apparently NOT including the marketplace fee), everything follows from that. If this is the new format, then, yes, they're not showing the marketplace fee. Interesting!


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> What version of the app are you using, and on apple or android? Maybe you're overdue for an update? Or maybe you have something new that most people don't? IS this a recent change??? TBH, I have never seen a screenshot that looks like yours.
> 
> However, having said that, the very first number is what the pax paid, (apparently NOT including the marketplace fee), everything follows from that. If this is the new format, then, yes, they're not showing the marketplace fee. Interesting!


No, the first number is not what the pax paid. This is probably what Uber wants us to think. However, before my screen changed I checked how much a rider paid and the numbers are not the same. They are taking out their fees, then proceeding with a commission on top of it. The whole 75/80 of the WHOLE fare is not true. Even having known what the pax paid before and after the earning screen change, the numbers didn't add up.

We need Uber to provide us IN WRITING on the app, how much the passenger paid. Otherwise there is no way for us to double check like you mentioned.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> No, the first number is not what the pax paid. This is probably what Uber wants us to think. However, before my screen changed I checked how much a rider paid and the numbers are not the same. They are taking out their fees, then proceeding with a commission on top of it. The whole 75/80 of the WHOLE fare is not true. Even having known what the pax paid before and after the earning screen change, the numbers didn't add up.
> 
> We need Uber to provide us IN WRITING on the app, how much the passenger paid. Otherwise there is no way for us to double check like you mentioned.


Based on the math, that top number should be the amount paid by the pax less the marketing fee. We could debate that, but it would be pointless. Without seeing what the rider pays, verified on their app, it's a pointless debate. I have no problem saying that you're as likely to be right as I am, and will wait until I see some real numbers to verify one side or the other. You have provided sufficient evidence to cast doubt on what Uber is showing.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Based on the math, that top number should be the amount paid by the pax less the marketing fee. We could debate that, but it would be pointless. Without seeing what the rider pays, verified on their app, it's a pointless debate. I have no problem saying that you're as likely to be right as I am, and will wait until I see some real numbers to verify one side or the other. You have provided sufficient evidence to cast doubt on what Uber is showing.


Hopefully they break down all the numbers like they have in the past.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> Not sure if I need to say this again, but here it goes.... I... can... not... see... lol.... how much the rider pays. I use to a couple days before the "change". All I see on "more details" is "Paid to Third-Party"
> 
> View attachment 399962


I've never seen a screen like that. I hope it's not Uber's idea of an upgrade.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> What version of the app are you using, and on apple or android? Maybe you're overdue for an update? Or maybe you have something new that most people don't? IS this a recent change??? TBH, I have never seen a screenshot that looks like yours.
> 
> However, having said that, the very first number is what the pax paid, (apparently NOT including the marketplace fee), everything follows from that. If this is the new format, then, yes, they're not showing the marketplace fee. Interesting!


How much is the marketplace fee?


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> How much is the marketplace fee?


In LA/OC, it's $2.90


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

So far my biggest issue with this new system is stacked pings. Before I could see how far away they were at a quick glance because it had a time to the pickup in the ping and a trip duration approximation. Now it shows pick up and dropoff address and one total time. What does the 11 minutes mean now? Is that from pickup to dropoff? Or from acceptance to dropoff? I'm not able to read pickup location and make a good business decision while driving w/ pax.

Last night I accepted a $19-$23 20 min stacked ping, once I dropped off the current pax it wanted me to drive 15 miles away for a short trip, obviously I canceled.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> Now it shows pick up and dropoff address and one total time


actually, it shows pu time, but it buried above geneally by the green up arrow. There is a lot to process on the new ping in a very short period of time. Old ping, I knew exactly where to look for what I needed; this new one takes re-training for sure. And forget about it if you are rolling and a ping lands, no way to tell, so I don't even try. If I'm rolling, I let it go, unless I'm at a stop light or something.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

SHalester said:


> actually, it shows pu time, but it buried above geneally by the green up arrow. There is a lot to process on the new ping in a very short period of time. Old ping, I knew exactly where to look for what I needed; this new one takes re-training for sure. And forget about it if you are rolling and a ping lands, no way to tell, so I don't even try. If I'm rolling, I let it go, unless I'm at a stop light or something.


I noticed the green up arrow and the time listed there BUT that only shows if you have uber up and running in the forefront and not on a current ride. If you have uber in the background or if you are on another ride, that information isn't given.

It looks like this if running in the background:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> if you are on another ride, that information isn't given.


since last week I haven't been able to really look at the 'new' ping while I"m rolling, so haven't been able to tell if any different from ping when not on a ride. I tend to not do stacked pings, unless I'm right at drop off and not moving at the moment. Had a few, but didn't really look at them...in details since, you know, the whole crashing thing..... &#128078;
The 'new' ping screen is way too busy, imho.....


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh, it'll definitely take retraining on our part to learn exactly where to look first. But it'll happen for you. :cafe: :wink:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> It looks like this if running in the background:


ah, I don't do lyft, so uber is always foreground for me. I also don't have the service fee drivel as well yet. The pax app here doesn't show a range yet either, so not fully rolled out as usual.....



Chocoholic said:


> take retraining on our part to learn exactly where to look first


yup, which is why I screen shot a few so I can study later. For me I think I'll start from the bottom up since destination address and lenght are the most important and just hope I can get the rest b4 timeout......ignoring the map all together. Except for PU ETA; gotta catch that one.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Personally, I wish they'd put the time to pickup in a fixed location in the black box. When it's on the map, it's variable and too small to read quickly.

The map just serves as a general visual to relate to where you are, the pickup and the route to the dropoff location.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> But, and try to stay with me here...
> No where in their new statement does it tie driver pay to how the fare is calculated.
> The fare is calculated based on miles and minutes... But the driver now gets 75% of the calculated fare.
> Notice how they carefully worded it.
> It allows them to pay drivers nothing if the rider has a discount as well.


no, the percentage of driver rate after calculating time and distance for the ride for Uber goes down to 0% if rider had a promotion

we will still be getting driver rate plus multiplier, if any


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

XLnoGas said:


> Not sure if I need to say this again, but here it goes.... I... can... not... see... lol.... how much the rider pays. I use to a couple days before the "change". All I see on "more details" is "Paid to Third-Party"
> 
> View attachment 399962


"Fare" refers to rider payment.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I'm with you man. As far as I'm concerned, 10% is more than enough of a cut for Uber, but realistically, the regulators would probably allow them to get 20-25%.
> 
> The sleazy part of this is the fact that Uber is collecting a "marketplace fee" and pocketing the whole thing. The drivers should be getting 75% of that or any other fee Uber creates.
> 
> ...


It will definitely spread beyond California. Lots of liberal governors who want to score brownie points. New York was the first to pressure uber remember. Not too long ago. Like marijuana legalization it will spread fast.



sadboy said:


> WTF you talking about? It's not that serious and no we didnt miss anything. Why should ANY driver get a share of the booking fee (marketplace fee)? Uber covers the insurance and has the software, rider pays for the useof that app in exchange for the fare and booking fee. How hard is that to understand? We know 75% of the fare that the passenger paid excluding the fee. You want a share of the fee or 100% of the fee than become a true TCP driver and pay for the insurance and fees that come with it.


problem is they can just up the marketplace fee and boom your getting 3.75 on a $9 instead of 3.75 on a 7.50 ride. Less tips and uber blaming ab5 and doing their best to mask the fact that drivers aren't making more but they are still averaging 40% of all rides considering that a large percentage of rides are minimum fares. Pax turn on drivers and ab5 not uber.

I'm going with no, the 25% covers the insurance and other operating expenses. Uber needs a good tech department and cuts to frivolous spending.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They can still limit the hours you can drive. Or not send you requests.
> Remember you serve at the will of Dara


Conversely they could make drivers in California work a minimum number of hours. They could say, to maintain your employment with us (now that you are effectively their employees) you have to be on app ( not the amount of hours in your car) for 20 hours a week or a month. Employees, even work at home employees have to work a set number of hours. Potentially, so will California Uber drivers.



Disgusted Driver said:


> I like how those @@@@@s at Uber are only doing this for CA. For the rest of the country they continue to screw us, even reducing the flat rate surges.


Two reasons this is only applicable in California.

1. Uber is trying to make it appear that they have no controls over the drivers and as such do not meet the requirements to be considered as employees.

2. This is in total response only to California passing the AB5 law.

3. They are going to challenge this in court and in California government and if it gets amended they potentially will strip California drivers if all these "improvements" in a heartbeat going back to their stupid @@@@y Uber Pro program.

If they wanted to make it a real improvement then any pax who doesn't rate the driver should automatically get 5 stars!



Mista T said:


> TO EVERYONE WHO SAID THAT REGULATION WOULD MAKE THINGS WORSE: looks like you were wrong.


The day is still young. Only time will tell.



Mustafuoco said:


> I was about to start a conversation lol yes it's back again love it .


Remember, if the fare is 10.00 or rather what the rider would pay, 1.2 means the rider would only pay 12.00. It might look better to you, but I am not sure it really is better. Without a sis by side comparison it's hard to say if multipliers benefit the driver.



Mole said:


> This is great news we get a minimum of 75% and if you get a comfort ride that can be a very nice amount.


You get charged 29% for comfort I believe.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Keep in mind, all this applies to California, no place else in the country, I had 5 Uber X riders on Saturday and 3 today, I asked all of them if Uber gave an upfront price, or a price range. All said it was a flat upfront price. Uber will figure out a way to comply with California, and screw over the rest of the country.


----------



## Uber4Bread (Jan 11, 2020)

Uber keeps way more than 25-28%- Check your total charges and you will be able to calculate UBER IS KEEPING 40%+ Min - even on longer rides. They charge a booking fee of min $2.90 and then tack on a service fee of $xx.xx. I screen shot a ride that I’m trying to get Uber to acknowledge they aren’t honoring their agreement


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ShibariLover said:


> Conversely they could make drivers in California work a minimum number of hours. They could say, to maintain your employment with us (now that you are effectively their employees) you have to be on app ( not the amount of hours in your car) for 20 hours a week or a month. Employees, even work at home employees have to work a set number of hours. Potentially, so will California Uber drivers.
> 
> 
> Two reasons this is only applicable in California.
> ...


It can be from 30% but sometimes as low as 10% it depends on traffic and the rout you take.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It doesn't officially roll out until monday. Only the multiplier is back thus far.


----------



## grayrider (Oct 9, 2017)

Uber no longer shows the driver a breakdown of the fare. I.e. what the rider paid for the trip.....so we take their word they are only taking 25% ???? Look, I may have been born on a weekend, but not last weekend. 

In my 4 years driving Uber, not once have they made a change that has been an overall benefit to the driver. I would expect no less from them today. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## HowardL168 (Aug 17, 2018)

Mike78 said:


> minus booking fee $2.80= $5.80 and minus 25% in total we'll get $4.35 it's almost 50%


Drove today in LA and still getting calculated rate ...not any indication of 75%/25% split...and I don't know what their minimum pax fare is but I got pings indicating my earnings would be $2-$3!...which I Declined!


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

this is how uber has always paid us in Toronto. Though i dont know why they are getting rid of upfront pricing. oh cuz of traffic you guys prob have more of it than we do. ya thats the draw back with upfront pricing and paying drivers a percentage rather than a rate card. If you get stuck in traffic you wont be paid for more for the extra time you spent there cuz the price is fixed. 

our surge is always been a multiplier.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> Though i dont know why they are getting rid of upfront pricing. oh cuz of traffic you guys prob have more of it than we do. ya thats the draw back with upfront pricing and paying drivers a percentage rather than a rate card. If you get stuck in traffic you wont be paid for more for the extra time you spent there cuz the price is fixed.


Not quite. The driver would still get the per minute/per mile rate, so Uber would just get more or less depending on how it worked out. Experienced drivers could long haul adding on some extra miles whiles keeping it within a reasonable time frame of the estimate to pocket some extra pay.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

sounds like new pricing is nothing but bs, this is why we all need AB5 and a union contract


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

You guys get what they are doing right?
I love the strategy here
Make drivers more IC which raises rates which in turn pushes people to vote and allow Uber to be exempt from AB5


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> You guys get what they are doing right?
> I love the strategy here
> Make drivers more IC which raises rates which in turn pushes people to vote and allow Uber to be exempt from AB5


Nothing about the new fare scam makes drivers more IC. They aren't even only taking a set percentage of the fare, taking two fees, a service fee and a scam marketplace fee.

Just another reason we need AB5 and a union contract. Uber and Lyft can never he trusted to not screw over drivers unless forced to.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nothing about the new fare scam makes drivers more IC. They aren't even only taking a set percentage of the fare, taking two fees, a service fee and a scam marketplace fee.
> 
> Just another reason we need AB5 and a union contract. Uber and Lyft can never he trusted to not screw over drivers unless forced to.


You guys complain too much. U know what we would give to get the same pay deal here and be able to see where pax is going b4 we accept the ping and how much we will potentially make


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> You guys complain too much. U know what we would give to get the same pay deal here and be able to see where pax is going b4 we accept the ping and how much we will potentially make


Just because we know where the pax is going doesn't equate into good pay.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just because we know where the pax is going doesn't equate into good pay.


It would for part timers. This isn't meant to be a full time job


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> You guys complain too much. U know what we would give to get the same pay deal here and be able to see where pax is going b4 we accept the ping and how much we will potentially make


We complain and potentially results in change.


----------



## Uber4Bread (Jan 11, 2020)

I’m not signing the new agreement (ie there’s a new update before you go online BS) and put my Lyft stickers on


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> You guys complain too much. U know what we would give to get the same pay deal here and be able to see where pax is going b4 we accept the ping and how much we will potentially make


lol "complain too much" ?

people don't complain enough actually

but, yeah, we should bow down to our masters, Uber and Lyft


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

It’s a hoax from Silicon Valley.

peanuts = peanuts. No changes.

If Silicon Valley was interested in good-will, they wouldn’t be maneuvering behind the scenes to prepare for the kill

It’s lose-lose for drivers. THAT WILL NOT CHANGE EVER !!!

Get your imagination going man, a new vision is needed. RIDESHARE IS NOT PROFITABLE AFTER ALL COST.


LETS GET DOWN TO BUSINESS, DELETE THE APP !!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

okay i just did my first Pool trip under the new system, they do tell you what the pax paid

you have to click on it to open it up

honestly i cant figure out how they calculated it but I definitely got a bigger piece of the pie under the new system and Uber seems to have taken 20% or so afteer adding up what both riders paid

at this point I love it, but I will see after an X trip


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

heres an X trip...on X trips they dont show you what pax paid apparently since it is based on total fare for the ride it is likely the total fare that they paid

uber takes the 25%


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

That’s confirmed. We don’t see what pax paid Uber w X.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SHalester said:


> That's confirmed. We don't see what pax paid Uber w X.


technically they would be paying the total fare listed...but how it works with a rider promotion remains to be seen


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> That's confirmed. We don't see what pax paid Uber w X.


Can't you click at the bottom of the page where it says More Details?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> heres an X trip...on X trips they dont show you what pax paid apparently since it is based on total fare for the ride it is likely the total fare that they paid
> 
> uber takes the 25%


So Uber is taking 25% of the fare, plus third party fees, plus booking fee and not showing you how much pax paid?

Brilliant transparency. This still sounds like 35%+ of the fare at the end of the day.



Uber4Bread said:


> Uber keeps way more than 25-28%- Check your total charges and you will be able to calculate UBER IS KEEPING 40%+ Min - even on longer rides. They charge a booking fee of min $2.90 and then tack on a service fee of $xx.xx. I screen shot a ride that I'm trying to get Uber to acknowledge they aren't honoring their agreement


Uber is going to subtract booking fee and a bunch of other fees and take 25% of that. Then they're going to say, "But we're only taking 25% of the fare!" When they're actually taking 40% and burying it in a bunch of fees.

Uber math.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Can't you click at the bottom of the page


Once there it only displays a 10 cent charge Uber paid. 
I should note my first ride that ended b4 noon showed what pax paid. This ride that info gone.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> So Uber is taking 25% of the fare, plus third party fees, plus booking fee and not showing you how much pax paid?
> 
> Brilliant transparency. This still sounds like 35%+ of the fare at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


The booking fee is insurance. Black/SUV drivers get 75% of the booking fee as well when they take X because they have full on commercial insurance.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

grayrider said:


> Uber no longer shows the driver a breakdown of the fare. I.e. what the rider paid for the trip.....so we take their word they are only taking 25% ???? Look, I may have been born on a weekend, but not last weekend.
> 
> In my 4 years driving Uber, not once have they made a change that has been an overall benefit to the driver. I would expect no less from them today.
> 
> Thank you for your time


Unlike the previous times they've made changes, their very survival could be at stake depending on what happens in California.

Obviously they're going to try to offer as little as possible to the drivers and wiggle/loophole their way out of what have offered, but they realize they have to give something if they're to have any hope of avoiding employee status for the drivers.

This is why it's up to the drivers to be more vigilant than ever before by not only making sure Uber doesn't wiggle their way out of the current changes, but demand even more changes, such as implementing a system that puts an end to unjust firings of drivers.



ShibariLover said:


> If they wanted to make it a real improvement then any pax who doesn't rate the driver should automatically get 5 stars!


I used to advocate that very policy until it dawned on me that Uber being Uber, they'll simply move the goalposts back.

An automatic 5-star system of that type will cause every drivers' rating to increase, and Uber's response will be to raise to minimum rating required to keep this job, which means the drivers will be no better off than they are now.

The ratings system itself should be abolished.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> The booking fee is insurance


every where but CAlif. Booking fee is gone. Just 25% service fee.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

SHalester said:


> every where but CAlif. Booking fee is gone. Just 25% service fee.


Or was the booking fee just reworded into Third Party fees? To me it didn't look like they changed much other than the words and formatting.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Or was the booking fee just reworded into Third Party fees?


no. In there is city/county 10 cent charge. I updated my post above to include a SFO ride under old and new fare setup. Few miles/time difference, but pretty darn close; shows a raise.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> Didn't these guys report to the SEC during the ipo that the take rate was 25 % ? Wouldn't anything above that be fraud ?


Have you ever heard of Hollywood accounting?

Just like Hollywood accounting, Uber can be very creative in how they calculate take rates.

The 25% figure was worldwide. They didn't release the numbers by country, including the US. The SEC should have required it.

All of the discounted trips, coupons, and promotions pax use don't change the fact that Uber is grabbing 50% on most trips.

Uber should never be getting more than a 25% cut of a ride, period.

One trip with a cut that's higher than 25% is one too many.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike the previous times they've made changes, their very survival could be at stake depending on what happens in California.
> 
> Obviously they're going to try to offer as little as possible to the drivers and wiggle/loophole their way out of what have offered, but they realize they have to give something if they're to have any hope of avoiding employee status for the drivers.
> 
> ...


A third party needs to handle all financials in order for this to truly work. Imagine eBay not showing you what the customer paid and just giving you their generated total.



Nats121 said:


> Have you ever heard of Hollywood accounting?
> 
> Just like Hollywood accounting, Uber can be very creative in how they calculate take rates.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this except airport fees. Both driver and Uber should share the burden on that.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> A third party needs to handle all financials in order for this to truly work. Imagine eBay not showing you what the customer paid and just giving you their generated total.
> 
> 
> I agree with most of this except airport fees. Both driver and Uber should share the burden on that.


Absolutely not! Bill it straight to the pax! If you can afford to fly then you can pay the airport fees.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Absolutely not! Bill it straight to the pax! If you can afford to fly then you can pay the airport fees.


In the state of Arizona you can't technically billet directly to the pax, as increased fees have now become unconstitutional based on the state constitution. In a situation like this oh, I can understand the burden being shared between the platform and the driver, as there is an extra incentive for drivers to take airport rides.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> A third party needs to handle all financials in order for this to truly work. Imagine eBay not showing you what the customer paid and just giving you their generated total.
> 
> 
> I agree with most of this except airport fees. Both driver and Uber should share the burden on that.


The pax pay the airport fees not the drivers. I sure as hell ain't paying it, that's for sure


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The pax pay the airport fees not the drivers. I sure as hell ain't paying it, that's for sure


In select markets this may be tricky from a legal perspective. I am addressing those markets.

Personally I think airport fee should be treated just like toll roads.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Personally I think airport fee should be treated just like toll roads.


woudn't that mean we pay directly and get reimbursed? Nah, prefer airport fees how it is now; pax pays.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

The State of Arizona passed a constitutional amendment freezing taxes and fees from cities and states and counties. This is primarily because Arizona does not want to become just like California where everybody is taxed to death by useless bureaucrats.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> In select markets this may be tricky from a legal perspective. I am addressing those markets.
> 
> Personally I think airport fee should be treated just like toll roads.


There's no bigger opponent of extra fees than me. That includes car dealerships, cable TV companies, auto repair shops, Uber, the phone company, etc.

I've long advocated that all goods and services should be legally required to have "out the door" bottom line prices just like Walmart and supermarkets do for their products.

But this is an addtional cost beyond the normal service that has to be paid by someone, and it's unfair for the drivers or even Uber to be stuck with it. The pax is the party who should pay for it.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

SHalester said:


> woudn't that mean we pay directly and get reimbursed? Nah, prefer airport fees how it is now; pax pays.


 I mean that it is inevitably passed on to the passenger who wants to use the service and go to that destination.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> Very good question. I did see, buried in their FAQ on the blog page:
> 
> *What happened to the Booking Fee, and why isn't it on my trip receipt?*
> Until January 2020 in California, the Booking Fee was a flat fee charged to the rider on your behalf that Uber collected from you. As of January 2020, Uber charges a separate fee (called the Marketplace Fee) to riders directly, to connect parties within the marketplace. This fee is separate from the trip fare or any other rider payment to the driver, and does not impact the amount you take home on each trip.
> This is another step in their philosophy to look/behave like a tech company and not a transportation company. They're charging both parties now. The rider pays the "Marketplace Fee" and the driver pays a percentage. This is more in line with a "matchmaker" app. (Just observation/opinion, not an endorsement or opposition.)


Despite all the changes we're still being paid the same and Uber is still getting 40-60% of the fare. It's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> every where but CAlif. Booking fee is gone. Just 25% service fee.


I'm not sure it's gone. I think they're just not showing it to us now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I'm not sure it's gone. I think they're just not showing it to us now.


Didn't the announcement say it was replaced with the 25%?


What happened to the Booking Fee, and why isn't it on my trip receipt?
Until January 2020 in California, the Booking Fee was a flat fee charged to the rider on your behalf that Uber collected from you. As of January 2020, Uber charges a separate fee (called the Marketplace Fee) to riders directly, to connect parties within the marketplace. This fee is separate from the trip fare or any other rider payment to the driver, and does not impact the amount you take home on each trip.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Didn't the announcement say it was replaced with the 25%?
> 
> 
> What happened to the Booking Fee, and why isn't it on my trip receipt?
> Until January 2020 in California, the Booking Fee was a flat fee charged to the rider on your behalf that Uber collected from you. As of January 2020, Uber charges a separate fee (called the Marketplace Fee) to riders directly, to connect parties within the marketplace. This fee is separate from the trip fare or any other rider payment to the driver, and does not impact the amount you take home on each trip.


Booking fee name was changed and now Uber claims it's billed directly to the rider so they don't have to show it to us. My belief is Uber is still charging the same $2.90 to riders but I haven't taken a ride yet to confirm it.

It's very annoying how they handled it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I haven't taken a ride yet to confirm


I might be taking a ride Friday, so I'll confirm then.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

May H. said:


> Despite all the changes we're still being paid the same and Uber is still getting 40-60% of the fare. It's all smoke and mirrors.


Once the full destination info becomes fully implemented and more and more drivers use that info to avoid shitty rides, driver pay will go way UP.

As more drivers use the destination info to screen rides, wait times for shitty rides will increase and many shitty rides will find no takers.

Uber can't survive with high numbers of stranded pax, so they'll have no choice but to increase driver pay high enough to get the shitty rides accepted.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Once the full destination info becomes fully implemented and more and more drivers use that info to avoid shitty rides, driver pay will go way UP.
> 
> As more drivers use the destination info to screen rides, wait times for shitty rides will increase and many shitty rides will find no takers.
> 
> Uber can't survive with high numbers of stranded pax, so they'll have no choice but to increase driver pay high enough to get the shitty rides accepted.


Or they could just raise the minimum fare. 
It's easy to drop your minimum fare when it's not you that has to deal with the downside of doing so. 
Introducing these changes to satisfy the definition of employer/contractor means they're lying about their status in all the other markets.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Eddie Dingle said:


> Or they could just raise the minimum fare.
> It's easy to drop your minimum fare when it's not you that has to deal with the downside of doing so.
> Introducing these changes to satisfy the definition of employer/contractor means they're lying about their status in all the other markets.


Of course they're lying, but lying's par for the course with Uber.

The minimum fare will have to raised substantially to get the garbage rides accepted.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Of course they're lying, but lying's par for the course with Uber.
> 
> The minimum fare will have to raised substantially to get the garbage rides accepted.


Refusing crappy rides will open up the driver to being accused of ride discrimination by Uber. The driver will have no recourse to fight that. The great Uber has spoken. You're fired.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> It would for part timers. This isn't meant to be a full time job


Without full timers doing the core work of rideshare (the Mon-Fri commute) part timers wouldn't have a job.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Without full timers doing the core work of rideshare (the Mon-Fri commute) part timers wouldn't have a job.


So people would use it at night big deal and there are people who have part time jobs in the evening eh


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> So people would use it at night big deal and there are people who have part time jobs in the evening eh


The bedrock core and by far the most important part of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute, which is dominated by full timers.

Full timers are the reason there's an AB5 and NYC.

If Uber was just the little "side gig" they pretend to be, there'd never be an AB5.

In fact, Uber's fear of laws such as AB5 is the reason they've been trying so hard to convince the public and the govt into believing rideshare is strictly a part time job.

It's one of Uber's biggest lies.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The bedrock core and by far the most important part of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute, which is dominated by full timers.
> 
> Full timers are the reason there's an AB5 and NYC.
> 
> ...


No shit ab5 is for and by full timers. Who else wants win wage and benefits at the cost of going online whenever we want. What you people don't get is if your classified as an employee that will mean short shifts just like skip. I don't know about your market but in mine it's hard to get a skip shift. Your going to make min wage all right but what you end up at the end of the day will be a lot less than what your earning now.

This will be Uber if ab4 takes affect. You fools don't get that.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

RideshareDog said:


> This will be Uber if ab4 takes affect. You fools don't get that.


Any bad that may come due to AB5 is all on Uber/Lyft.

Overhiring and paycuts brought all this on, so place blame where it belongs.

I'll survive no matter what. There's almost always an opportunity somewhere if you really want to find it.

It will be interesting to watch it all unfold.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> No shit ab5 is for and by full timers. Who else wants win wage and benefits at the cost of going online whenever we want. What you people don't get is if your classified as an employee that will mean short shifts just like skip. I don't know about your market but in mine it's hard to get a skip shift. Your going to make min wage all right but what you end up at the end of the day will be a lot less than what your earning now.
> 
> This will be Uber if ab4 takes affect. You fools don't get that.
> View attachment 402112





RideshareDog said:


> No shit ab5 is for and by full timers. Who else wants win wage and benefits at the cost of going online whenever we want. What you people don't get is if your classified as an employee that will mean short shifts just like skip. I don't know about your market but in mine it's hard to get a skip shift. Your going to make min wage all right but what you end up at the end of the day will be a lot less than what your earning now.
> 
> This will be Uber if ab4 takes affect. You fools don't get that.
> View attachment 402112


There are zillions of full time drivers working 50-90 hours per week making less than minimum wage with zero job security and benefits whose situation will improve markedly with employee status.

The negatives of employee status are layoffs, reduced workhours, and schedules.

Part timers who aren't available for the Mon-Fri commute shifts would be the most expendable drivers.

If Uber's to have any chance of avoiding employee status for drivers, they're gonna have to make more concessions than what they've offered so far.

One of those concessions is an end to the unjust firings of drivers. This means some kind of genuine appeals process will have to be put in place where drivers accused of wrongdoing are given a legitimate opportunity to clear their names, including the use of dashcam footage.

Firing drivers because "Uber feels like it" will have to end.

The ratings system needs major reform as well.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The bedrock core and by far the most important part of the rideshare business is the Mon-Fri commute, which is dominated by full timers.


really? Most articles I've seen say over 80% of RS drivers are online 20 or less hours per week. So 20% are a bedrock? Perhaps opposite is true; if not for pt RS wouldn't exist.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Try to focus on what I wrote.

I said the bedrock core of the rideshare business itself is the Mon-Fri commute shift, and that's a fact. Even Uber will admit that.

I also said that shift is dominated by full timers, and that's a fact as well.

Put those two points together and you'll see that full timers are vital to Uber's survival.

One of Travis' goals was to replace public transit with rideshare. Just like rideshare, the Mon-Fri commute it by far the most important function of public transit.


----------



## NASCAR3 (Jan 15, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I also said that shift is dominated by full timers


oh, ok. I concentrated and you doubled down. Full timers might represent 20%; and that is high based on the readings I've done. Even Uber in their never ending emails has stated vast majority of drivers are online 20 or less hours per week. maybe you need to explain just what percent = bedrock?
Just my experience from August it would seem weekends and nights are a bulk of riders vs those who have, you know, a job would also have their own car. Just saying, imho.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Your egos are way to huge. You think the system would fall apart without you? There are tons of desperate ants if they were maxed at 4 hours would still do rush hours. Your not essential. You choose to work more than 4. It's not needed that you do

You should see all the Uber drivers signing up everyday in Toronto.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> Your egos are way to huge. You think the system would fall apart without you? There are tons of desperate ants if they were maxed at 4 hours would still do rush hours. Your not essential. You choose to work more than 4. It's not needed that you do
> 
> You should see all the Uber drivers signing up everyday in Toronto.


Brush up on your reading comprhension skills, because no one here said they were irreplaceable.

In fact, on many occasions I've said just the opposite, that thanks to Uncle Sam's immigration policy, Uber continues to be supplied with a virtually limitless supply of Third World replacement drivers signing up 24/7.

You're flatout wrong about the 4 hours. Most rush hour ants are full timers who depend on this job as their primary source of income.



NASCAR3 said:


> oh, ok. I concentrated and you doubled down. Full timers might represent 20%; and that is high based on the readings I've done. Even Uber in their never ending emails has stated vast majority of drivers are online 20 or less hours per week. maybe you need to explain just what percent = bedrock?
> Just my experience from August it would seem weekends and nights are a bulk of riders vs those who have, you know, a job would also have their own car. Just saying, imho.


I pointed out in my other post that Uber's fear of employee status has been so strong that they've gone out of their way to downplay their dependence on full time drivers.

They correctly assumed that the govt wouldn't crack down on the exploitation of the drivers if rideshare was just a little "side gig" to pay for toys, vacations, and beer money.

The driver protests were a wakeup call to the govt. They discovered that Uber's been misleading them about the importance of full time drivers to this business and they finally started to crack down. The results are AB5 and NYC.


----------



## la pulga (Aug 12, 2019)

I LOVE BUBER. I wish I could drive 20 hours a day.

Uber full time always. best company in the world.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

la pulga said:


> I LOVE BUBER. I wish I could drive 20 hours a day.
> 
> Uber full time always. best company in the world.


Uh-oh we have another one here off his meds.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

NASCAR3 said:


> oh, ok. I concentrated and you doubled down. Full timers might represent 20%; and that is high based on the readings I've done. Even Uber in their never ending emails has stated vast majority of drivers are online 20 or less hours per week. maybe you need to explain just what percent = bedrock?
> Just my experience from August it would seem weekends and nights are a bulk of riders vs those who have, you know, a job would also have their own car. Just saying, imho.


You've probably heard the expression "Lies, damn lies, and statistics".

Statistics can often be twisted to fit an agenda.

Does Uber ever give a complete breakdown on those averages? I don't think I've seen it.

You could have 20 full time drivers doing 50 hour weeks and 80 drivers just working the Fri-Sat bar crowds from 9p - 3a.

The full timers are covering 1000 hours and the part timers are covering 960 hours. 20% of the workforce handling over 50% of the load.

Both serve a purpose and are important to the platform. Both are necessary to Uber for survival.

Your opinion that weekends and nights are the bulk of riders is a bit short-sighted and narrow. It might seem that way when you're working the crowded hot spots. Everybody's in the only locations that are open.

Meanwhile, in the day, people need rides to work, the airport/train/bus, the mall, the doctor, the mechanic to pick up their vehicle, college students, etc. It's not all concentrated on a few hotspots like night time.

It would be interesting to see a breakdown of how many rides are given at what time of day.


----------



## Rigger88 (Dec 21, 2019)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


And I guess screw the rest of us drivers in the other 49. Well I guess I'm pretty used to be screwed for being an ohioan, like when I was paid just 20k for losing a toe at work, Ohio great toes are worth far less than an Oregon great toe which is worth 80k. Go figure.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> There are zillions of full time drivers working 50-90 hours per week making less than minimum wage with zero job security and benefits whose situation will improve markedly with employee status.
> 
> The negatives of employee status are layoffs, reduced workhours, and schedules.
> 
> ...


Uber will not hire full time drivers. They will strategize to keep the work force under their federal threshold for full time work.



NASCAR3 said:


> really? Most articles I've seen say over 80% of RS drivers are online 20 or less hours per week. So 20% are a bedrock? Perhaps opposite is true; if not for pt RS wouldn't exist.


Food for thought
1. Uber is playing the long game marketing itself as needing/employing part-timers. Full timer benefits and/or attention from the unions make this a smart position.
2. For many drivers, 20 hours online is more than 30 on the clock (commute, deadhead, reposition, breaks, maintenance, etc)


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

sadboy said:


> Look like riders will now be charged for the ride instead of a fixed rate anymore and losing some benefits.
> 
> View attachment 398744
> 
> ...


Hey!! No Fair!!we don't get Favourite Rider / Driver up here in Toronto (TO).

Nor do we have Comfort; do have (had) Select [don't know downsized fro, ,id-size SUV to EV Leaf!!]

In TO, we've had multiplier Surge (eg . 1.4, 1.6 ...2.3!!) since Day #1: BUT I did notice a +$1 flash over weekend ....

Anybody had problems App-loading ?? - like incomplete screen showing, or value / points display sticking on . Quest details ??


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

BritSilverFox said:


> Hey!! No Fair!!we don't get Favourite Rider / Driver up here in Toronto (TO).
> 
> Nor do we have Comfort; do have (had) Select [don't know downsized fro, ,id-size SUV to EV Leaf!!]
> 
> ...


Jury is still out on a lot of that. You may be better off. 
Yes, in many parts of CA (not all), we have Comfort and Select, although it looks like they're trying to kill off select. We went from multiplier surge to Charlotte surge (a fixed amount added to the ride) and back to multiplier. It's just soooooooooo much fun!

As for the app problems, I'll bet you're on an Apple phone. Since iOS 13 came out, Apple has had some serious issues with apps and onscreen behavior issues. Mostly, in the Uber app, I've seen these issues: The video will stop updating, controls stop working, parts of the screen fail to load (especially parts of the box at the top where next turn directions are supposed to be), the route may appear but the map won't be drawn, or vice versa, etc. In short, parts of the screen will "paint" but other parts won't.

Also, after accepting a ride, the app will lock up and you can't switch from full map to turn by turn mode.

Here's another recent winner! Cash out to your debit card? It posts the "Great! The money is on it's way!" screen. Then, you go to click on "Done" and find that the app is frozen.

It's a two-pronged issue. Apple knows internally that since iOS13, which had a lot of updates and changes, a lot of apps have video issues. However, a lot of developers are still using old toolkits and software packages to compile their apps instead of those that are compatible with iOS13, and that's causing problems.

Interesing note: Lots of issues with Uber app, almost none with Lyft's app! Hmmm.... &#129300;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BritSilverFox said:


> No Fair!!we don't get Favourite Rider


well, it really isn't all the way rolled in CAlif either. I did a 5 star rating as a pax, there was no display or notice I could mark driver as 'my favorite'. That was as of last Friday.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

If this goes National, it would be a big improvement.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

i have no idea how long its going to last in CA but my pay is up 26% on the first 25 rides under the new system. That is based on what the same riders on the same ride would have paid under the old system.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Iatsan said:


> One question: So the sticky surges are gone? Back to that bullshit of having to be on the surge area to get the multiplier? I liked to be able to carry it with me.


As long as acceptance rate doesn't matter, the old system was better. Just be in the area and reject the non-surge rides and you'll get them. I got more surge rides before sticky surge because the stickies always appear in strange areas to spread drivers out, and then you had to drive to the busy area after picking up the sticky. But the real surge happened to the actual rider so the real surge would often be accompanied by real rides.


----------



## Uba.slave (Nov 25, 2019)

...and this is the reason why Uber gave us multiplier, destination and 25% cap... here in Cali...



Dice Man said:


> Too many good things from Uber.
> Something is fishy!


there you go!!!


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> TO EVERYONE WHO SAID THAT REGULATION WOULD MAKE THINGS WORSE: looks like you were wrong.


I'm in California and as an independent contractor in ridesharing a business license is needed in most cities. Sadly, you need to get it in the city you live in. I tried shopping around to get it in the least expensive city in the area I'm in, but, was told I'd need to show proof of residency.

The fee varies quite a bit... I found a range of from $60 to $533 and, only checked a few. I discovered the need for it in the January doc updates that needed to be agreed to before using the app to drive. That legal data dump was 34 pages. So glad I created a pdf of all four and sent to self so that I could read before agreeing to them. I suspect most simply agreed to them without reading. Anyway, thought this license issue might interest some that aren't aware yet.

Or, was I the only one operating without a business license?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> I'm in California and as an independent contractor in ridesharing a business license is needed in most cities. Sadly, you need to get it in the city you live in. I tried shopping around to get it in the least expensive city in the area I'm in, but, was told I'd need to show proof of residency.
> 
> The fee varies quite a bit... I found a range of from $60 to $533 and, only checked a few. I discovered the need for it in the January doc updates that needed to be agreed to before using the app to drive. That legal data dump was 34 pages. So glad I created a pdf of all four and sent to self so that I could read before agreeing to them. I suspect most simply agreed to them without reading. Anyway, thought this license issue might interest some that aren't aware yet.
> 
> Or, was I the only one operating without a business license?


you only need it if the city you reside in requires it for rideshare, and no other city other than the city you live in can require one to do rideshare nor can they charge you any penalties for never having one for any other city than the city you reside in



Bill Text - SB-182 Transportation network company: participating drivers: single business license.





> *16550.2.*
> (a) Any local jurisdiction that requires a driver to obtain a business license to operate as a driver for a transportation network company may only require that driver to obtain a single business license, regardless of the number of local jurisdictions in which the driver operates.
> (b) The driver shall obtain a business license in the local jurisdiction in which the driver is domiciled. If the local jurisdiction does not require a business license to operate as a driver for a transportation network company, the driver shall not be required to obtain a business license for any other jurisdiction.
> (c) A local jurisdiction shall not require a driver to obtain a business license if either of the following applies:
> ...


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you only need it if the city you reside in requires it for rideshare, and no other city other than the city you live in can require one to do rideshare nor can they charge you any penalties for never having one for any other city than the city you reside in
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Text - SB-182 Transportation network company: participating drivers: single business license.


Thanks... my city told me that rideshare falls under taxi/limo fees. I wonder if that's correct?

That big round of legal paperwork from uber did say it depends on where one lives.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

NoPool4Me said:


> Thanks... my city told me that rideshare falls under taxi/limo fees. I wonder if that's correct?
> 
> That big round of legal paperwork from uber did say it depends on where one lives.


rideshare is TNC which falls under SB 182

i got a $500 tax bill from San Jose waived today after showing them the law...they wanted me to pay for 2017 after saying they would waive all fees that came after 2017 when the bill passed and I wasn't havin it


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> rideshare is TNC which falls under SB 182
> 
> i got a $500 tax bill from San Jose waived today after showing them the law...they wanted me to pay for 2017 after saying they would waive all fees that came after 2017 when the bill passed and I wasn't havin it


Thanks again. Greatly appreciate your time. 
I'll show it to them today.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Uber announced today that the Uber cut on X rides will be capped at 25%. (Fine print says 28% on some higher classes)
> 
> *When you drive with Uber, your earnings come from riders. From these earnings, you pay a Service Fee to Uber for using our technology platform. We're now capping that fee at 25% of the trip fare on UberX trips.* *
> 
> ...


WHAT LYFT HAS DONE IS REDUCE THEIR COMMISSIONS FOR DRIVERS . . BECAUSE OF THE TIPPING OPTION WE ARE NOW MAKING LESS MONEY THEN BEFORE WHEN TIPPING WAS NOT ALLOWDED AND LYFT IS NOT CAPPING THEIR COMMISSIONS AT 25 % MEANING I'M MAKING LESS MONEY NOW WITH LYFT THEN I EVER HAVE BEFORE . A $50 NET PROFIT A DAY 8 TO 9 HOURS AFTER GAS, MAINTENANCE, INSURANCE AND CAR PAYMENT .


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

Are you ants saying you weren't cool with the 55.7% uber is taking now??


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Wex said:


> Are you ants saying you weren't cool with the 55.7% uber is taking now??
> View attachment 413807


I waited until I saw a car near me and clicked to take a short test ride. Gave the driver $5 cash tip as I got in and told him I'm an Uber driver and wanted to see what he actually gets in relationship to what I'm actually charged. Two minute trip cost me over $7 excluding the tip. He got a flat $3. Basically, he got 40%. This was in California a couple of weeks ago. He was under impression he got 75% until I showed him my app and actual charge. Perhaps, the system was still adjusting? I'm going to test it again in a few weeks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> He got a flat $3.


Was it pool?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Was it pool?


No, I don't take or accept pool rides. It was UberX. Surprised me. I drive both inland and on the coast. Usually, the coast, but, I was visiting inland. This ride was inland.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Should be total fare less market fee times 75%. Less third part charges. $3 sounds too low. Should be closer to $4.75. I have to find a $7 ride to compare.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Should be total fare less market fee times 75%. Less third part charges. $3 sounds too low. Should be closer to $4.75. I have to find a $7 ride to compare.


I'm going to do another test ride in near future and this time ask to see drivers app showing what rider paid. I'm curious if that is where the discrepency is?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Should be total fare less market fee times 75%. Less third part charges. $3 sounds too low. Should be closer to $4.75. I have to find a $7 ride to compare.


The math sounds right. $7 minus $3 off the top is $4 then take out the 25% fee of $1 so you end up with only $3.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

goneubering said:


> The math sounds right. $7 minus $3 off the top is $4 then take out the 25% fee of $1 so you end up with only $3.


My fare paid was actually *over* $7 excluding tip. The driver actually made $3.00 *even*. The 25% comes off the fare paid. My fare would have to have been only $4.00 for his $3.00 to have been 75%. I saw his screen and I showed him mine.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

total fare less the marking fee x 75%. Yeah? Or Base, time and distance less 25%. don't know how I got 4.75, was at a starbucks at the time typing with one hand as the other was eating a muffin. :thumbup:


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

NoPool4Me said:


> My fare paid was actually *over* $7 excluding tip. The driver actually made $3.00 *even*. The 25% comes off the fare paid. My fare would have to have been only $4.00 for his $3.00 to have been 75%. I saw his screen and I showed him mine.


Next time, get all the actual numbers from both screens, along with the county you're in. Apparently, marketplace feel varies from county to county. In OC, it looks like it's $2.90 plus the state 10 cent fee on all rides. Also, make sure there weren't any other fees that get charged, like airport fees, etc.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> Next time, get all the actual numbers from both screens, along with the county you're in. Apparently, marketplace feel varies from county to county. In OC, it looks like it's $2.90 plus the state 10 cent fee on all rides. Also, make sure there weren't any other fees that get charged, like airport fees, etc.


Yes. Two screenshots would help.


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Chocoholic said:


> Next time, get all the actual numbers from both screens, along with the county you're in. Apparently, marketplace feel varies from county to county. In OC, it looks like it's $2.90 plus the state 10 cent fee on all rides. Also, make sure there weren't any other fees that get charged, like airport fees, etc.


I'll definitely ask to look at drivers detailed screen next time. This particular ride was in Riverside county. Going from a shopping center to another across the street at a low traffic time late evening. I was surprised to see a fare of over $7 for such a short ride. A test trip in LA county was 6.60 for a longer trip. Anyway, I found it interesting since the driver told me he got 75% and was surprised when I showed him how much I was charged. I'll definitely dig deeper next time.

Anyway, good luck to all... I'm still trying to decide the best way to handle Uber driving during flu season. And, this Coronavirus also gives me pause.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Just another reason we need AB5 and a union contract. Uber and Lyft can never he trusted to not screw over drivers unless forced to.


you don't need ab5 you need to unionize. ab5 is crap.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

got a p said:


> you don't need ab5 you need to unionize. ab5 is crap.


you can't unionize without being employees GTFO


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

From what I'm reading in various publications, the QUALITY OF DRIVERS was decreasing as Uber reduced the pay, while other industries were training, hiring, and paying more. 

I picked up a passenger who was in Chicago to recruit Electrical apprentices, starting at $22 @ hour with a 5% raise every 6 months.

Another passenger said the new leadership at Uber is not as greedy as the last group. I only drive Lyft, but judging from this thread, maybe he's right.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you can't unionize without being employees GTFO


lol. welcome to the 21st century. we can also now talk to each other through these things called "cellphones" :woot:


----------

